# UE themed portraits/self-portraits



## FieldyM (Aug 23, 2009)

*Something to start off the UE themed portraits/self-portraits Part 2...*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieldym/3086393131








*May have already been posted in Part 1*​


----------



## phill.d (Aug 23, 2009)

Me!
International man of mystery!
It's all because the lady loves Milk tray of course ha ha!


----------



## thompski (Aug 23, 2009)

The final piece of the old Derby puzzle...


----------



## phill.d (Aug 23, 2009)

The top night shot at BLF is a good un Thompski.
I'd like a go at that place when night falls too.
Nice one!


----------



## PinkMini (Aug 23, 2009)

Not so much portraits...we're not nearly organised enough for all that, but pics of us


Me in The Art Factory / Torrington Dairy Crest Creamery






And my sister (Skins) same place....







And a more normal one:

(L-R Skins, PinkMini, JayM)


----------



## FieldyM (Aug 23, 2009)

PinkMini said:


> ...



Nice pics!

Good to see some more girls posting... I for one am sick of looking at old men


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 23, 2009)

Love the cracked mirror shot. Excellent idea.


----------



## PinkMini (Aug 23, 2009)

Thank you FieldyM and FoxyLady! I do love that mirror shot too


----------



## The Pirate (Aug 23, 2009)

I finally got round to going to derby hippodrome


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Aug 23, 2009)

The Pirate said:


> I finally got round to going to derby hippodrome


I didn't see that mirror when I went, maybe I just missed it. Where was it?

I also liked the cracked mirror idea  also, FieldyM, I like your photo with the light stretchign across the width of the photo. Nicely done


----------



## The Pirate (Aug 23, 2009)

Jimba said:


> I didn't see that mirror when I went, maybe I just missed it. Where was it?



It`s in the money office mate....i never miss a mirror


----------



## thompski (Aug 23, 2009)

The Pirate, on day release from building 70ft radiators for European electricity companies


----------



## The Pirate (Aug 24, 2009)

I still say that jump is worth a try....for someone


----------



## v-w-chick (Aug 26, 2009)

Me 

















kelly x


----------



## cogito (Aug 26, 2009)

That sofa one is a modern classic haha.

I've not been exploring in way too long, let alone done any wickedsickcoolradnekkidpics... I'm gonna have to stop slacking.


----------



## Pyroninja (Aug 27, 2009)

Don't really do self portraits...here's a few from the little I do have..


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Aug 27, 2009)

My reflection in a mirror at Harpur Hill.


----------



## night crawler (Aug 27, 2009)

FieldyM said:


> Nice pics!
> 
> Good to see some more girls posting... I for one am sick of looking at old men



Some one haveing a pop at me but no worry I don't do portraits Too old.

Do like the photo's they are more like works of art.


----------



## Dystopia (Aug 27, 2009)

Fieldym...that pic of yours is lovely, like the start of some film.

Cracked mirror shot from Pink Mini is ace too as is VW Chick and the sofa.

I am not really a photographer and not a photogenic girl so I tend to do silly shots like this:





A photographer who could actually make me look good in a photo isn't a photographer- they would be a bloody miracle worker!


----------



## james.s (Aug 27, 2009)

Dystopia said:


> A photographer who could actually make me look good in a photo isn't a photographer- they would be a bloody miracle worker!



I'm sure it's not that bad!


----------



## night crawler (Aug 27, 2009)

I'll admit I have done a self portrait quickly for Not A Crime on Flickr but it's not worth of putting on here. In comparison it pails in to insignificance.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 27, 2009)

I thought your avatar was a self-portrait 

Pyroninja on the stairs is awesome, messes with your perception! Oh and VW Chick on Sofa of course!


----------



## The_Revolution (Aug 27, 2009)

v-w-chick said:


>



My first thought was concern about your choice of Urbex footwear.

I need to get out more....


----------



## Dystopia (Aug 27, 2009)

UrbanX said:


> I thought your avatar was a self-portrait


No...I assure you I don't run around in what looks like a gimp suit with a gasmask...although I do own a gasmask.  That is quite a terrifying thought!

He's the star of an odd recurring dream of mine and despite that I don't know exactly who/what he is, I just think he's cool. I have a twisted imagination.



James.S said:


> I'm sure it's not that bad!


It's not that good either.


----------



## lost (Aug 27, 2009)

I am particularly unphotogenic.


----------



## Dystopia (Aug 27, 2009)

LOL!  I got a picture somewhere of me under one of those things and another explorer pretending to saw me up. Only thing was it moved slightly when I was under it so he probably could have chopped me with a rusty circular blade had he been a total psycho.


----------



## lost (Aug 27, 2009)

I couldn't resist it.


----------



## foz101 (Aug 27, 2009)

Me, a while ago





Wolfism and Pincheck being used for scale


----------



## Darkness (Aug 27, 2009)

Meeeeee!!!!!
(But only just.)


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 27, 2009)

Darkness said:


> Meeeeee!!!!!
> (But only just.)



Is that Darkness in the Darkness of the Leviathan known as Withcall by any chance?


----------



## Darkness (Aug 27, 2009)

That it is mate, that it is!


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 27, 2009)

Darkness said:


> That it is mate, that it is!



Ha I thought it was! You done Benniworth yet?


----------



## Darkness (Aug 27, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Ha I thought it was! You done Benniworth yet?



Not yet dude, it's on my ever expanding 'list' tho!


----------



## v-w-chick (Aug 28, 2009)

The_Revolution said:


> My first thought was concern about your choice of Urbex footwear.
> 
> I need to get out more....



hahaah like my 1st explore really. forgot my wellies ahhh makes the photo look better


----------



## james.s (Aug 28, 2009)

*Me in a reet good drain -*


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 28, 2009)

james.s said:


> *Me in a reet good drain -*



James just a quick question, where is that Drain it looks really good!


----------



## james.s (Aug 28, 2009)

It's Flo Selecta in Derby 
I'll probably put a report up at some stage, but it's a joint job with Thompski, so I'll probably wait until I get more photos 

Let's just say access is "challenging"


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 28, 2009)

james.s said:


> It's Flo Selecta in Derby
> I'll probably put a report up at some stage, but it's a joint job with Thompski, so I'll probably wait until I get more photos



It looks pretty cool! I love underground!


----------



## james.s (Aug 28, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> It looks pretty cool! I love underground!



Yeah, me too 
That's very far underground too!


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 28, 2009)

james.s said:


> Yeah, me too
> That's very far underground too!



As a rough Estimate then how far under? When I did Withcall I would say about 80 feet under the Lincs Wolds!


----------



## james.s (Aug 28, 2009)

Well, this had an 8-storey chamber at one stage. At least 100ft under Derby.

Anyway, I've said too much already


----------



## fezzyben (Aug 28, 2009)

james.s said:


> Well, this had an 8-storey chamber at one stage. At least 100ft under Derby.
> 
> Anyway, I've said too much already



Why have you its been done before chap


----------



## james.s (Aug 28, 2009)

fezzyben said:


> Why have you its been done before chap



I know, but Thompski told me to keep it quiet for some reasons I will tell you on MSN later.


----------



## thompski (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## james.s (Aug 29, 2009)

thompski said:


>



Damn, I should have put my uber-torch on to keep up with you and lio112, I feel left out now


----------



## Mid diesel (Sep 6, 2009)

in a rusty old motorbike on a crappy old Canon....


----------



## CHEWY (Sep 7, 2009)

*Me at the  Lactalis-Nestle Yoghurt Factory , Cuddington, Cheshire*













​


----------



## FieldyM (Sep 7, 2009)

*This is me, once again...

Do you see the contempt in my eyes...

That contempt is for you...*




​


----------



## foz101 (Sep 7, 2009)

FieldyM, you have been found guilty of contempt. Maybe Krela should impose some sort of sentence on you? 

I'll wager it'll be some sort of kitteh ban...


----------



## iwaniwan (Sep 7, 2009)

west park padded cell  and me inside a foil bag


----------



## mexico75 (Sep 7, 2009)

Didn't your mum tell you it was dangerous to put plastic bags on your head


----------



## krela (Sep 8, 2009)

foz101 said:


> FieldyM, you have been found guilty of contempt. Maybe Krela should impose some sort of sentence on you?
> 
> I'll wager it'll be some sort of kitteh ban...



Nooooo, don't ban teh kittehs!


----------



## iwaniwan (Sep 8, 2009)

mexico75 said:


> Didn't your mum tell you it was dangerous to put plastic bags on your head



no she didnt ) but i must admit that it was bit hot after adjusting camera settings and flash in that ''outfit''


----------



## mexico75 (Sep 8, 2009)

Me praying not to run into any undesirables at St Marys,


----------



## RichardB (Sep 8, 2009)

A ghosthunter wandering into my corridor shot at Glen o' Dee


----------



## BigLoada (Sep 10, 2009)

Me and Sausage went back down Rampgill mine again today....sick and tired of cheese sandwiches we decided it was time to up the ante in the lunching department.

The menu down the mine today was sushi, veggie samosas, onion bhajis, camembert cheese, Wensleydale with cranberries, a selection of crackers and raspberry trifles for dessert.

Here is a pic of Sausage on the left eating all the onion bhajis whist me, on the right, gets stuck into pudding.

Taking porcelain down a mine is a damned logistical nightmare. Luckily it survived but my lass is going to kill me when she sees her best tea towel in all that mud...


----------



## foz101 (Sep 10, 2009)

"More cheese Sausage?"





 nice one.


----------



## Sabtr (Sep 10, 2009)

I still can't believe the trifles survived the crawls and flooding.

It was a very nice spread mate - my turn next time.


----------



## BigLoada (Sep 10, 2009)

Sausage said:


> I still can't believe the trifles survived the crawls and flooding.
> 
> It was a very nice spread mate - my turn next time.



Mate, you have to know how to pack things properly. Use a cool bag and ice packs like I did, wedgethem in your caving bag and you are sorted.


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 10, 2009)

BigLoada said:


> Me and Sausage went back down Rampgill mine again today....sick and tired of cheese sandwiches we decided it was time to up the ante in the lunching department.
> 
> The menu down the mine today was sushi, veggie samosas, onion bhajis, camembert cheese, Wensleydale with cranberries, a selection of crackers and raspberry trifles for dessert.
> 
> ...



Ha ha nice one Lads! My other half would have had my Nuts for a Necktie!


----------



## BigLoada (Sep 10, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Ha ha nice one Lads! My other half would have had my Nuts for a Necktie!



Mate, my lass is on holiday in Majorca. When she comes home and sees this, me taking her cutlery, plates and tea towel, I am a dead man. Worth it though, best subterranean dining we have ever done


----------



## v-w-chick (Sep 10, 2009)

iwaniwan said:


> west park padded cell  and me inside a foil bag






aaahhh shit thats scary!! sumthing out of a film lol didnt expect that 

kelly


----------



## Adrenaline (Sep 10, 2009)

A few urban shadows at St Peters





J-man admiring the graffiti at rockvilla





and me, inside a lonely castle


----------



## RichardB (Sep 10, 2009)

Who is that on the left?


----------



## cogito (Sep 10, 2009)

Haha, after BigLoada and Sausage's picnic adventures, I sense some more Urbex Picnics coming along...


----------



## BigLoada (Sep 10, 2009)

cogito said:


> Haha, after BigLoada and Sausage's picnic adventures, I sense some more Urbex Picnics coming along...


 Mmmm...good idea...Urbex Cuisine sounds good. Next time its going to be a freshly caught and cooked lobster.


----------



## Adrenaline (Sep 10, 2009)

RichardB said:


> Who is that on the left?



Bryag ?


----------



## GE066 (Sep 10, 2009)

excuse me while i lower the tone of this thread and squeeze this one out


----------



## Adrenaline (Sep 10, 2009)

I hope you had an emergency supply of bog roll.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 11, 2009)

mmmbop.


----------



## sqwasher (Sep 11, 2009)

BigLoada said:


>



Absolutely classic!!! :yes: Nice one chaps! You've just set a new standard! :notworthy:


----------



## cogito (Sep 11, 2009)

There's been a distinct lack of NEKKIDSPLORERS™ lately. I'll have to do something about this on my next outing, whenever that may be.


----------



## Mimble (Sep 11, 2009)

Military theme in a control tower.


----------



## foz101 (Sep 11, 2009)

Someone do goatse up a crane and I'll never post a sarcastic comment or lolcat again.


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 11, 2009)

Mimble said:


> Military theme in a control tower.



Oh Blimey Mimble your bringing me out in a Sweat again! Nice shot though!


----------



## Mimble (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks Shucky 
Shame really, I look like that for photoshoots but the rest of the time I'm a right mess


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 11, 2009)

Mimble said:


> Thanks Shucky
> Shame really, I look like that for photoshoots but the rest of the time I'm a right mess



You sort of look like a Female American G.I, very good!


----------



## Mimble (Sep 11, 2009)

thanks what I was going for!! 
Am going to get more into nude stuff again, hopefully.
I need to find a nice altar


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 11, 2009)

Mimble said:


> thanks what I was going for!!
> Am going to get more into nude stuff again, hopefully.
> I need to find a nice altar



St Peters at North Burlingham, but ask the Doctor in the House first, he owns it but will not turn anyone away!


----------



## Mimble (Sep 11, 2009)

Cheers love!


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 11, 2009)

Mimble said:


> Cheers love!



You are welcome.


----------



## Mid diesel (Sep 11, 2009)

deleted message


----------



## zimbob (Sep 11, 2009)

foz101 said:


> Someone do goatse up a crane and I'll never post a sarcastic comment or lolcat again.



Dear Sweet Jebus!!! I'm just hoping nobody calls your bluff


----------



## RichardB (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## shatters (Sep 13, 2009)

A couple of Lizzibear 











Phil


----------



## Pip (Sep 13, 2009)

Mimble said:


> Military theme in a control tower.



Nice hat you wear it well

But I think you're overdressed :cute:


Pip


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Sep 13, 2009)

ekp09 and myself at the edge of a cooling tower at Willington Powerstation with the sun rising behind us...


----------



## Mimble (Sep 13, 2009)

As a change to the naked-control-tower-shots I was aiming to get, here is me in an RAF toilet.


----------



## thompski (Sep 15, 2009)

Mendo watching some bogie shunting


----------



## james.s (Sep 15, 2009)

thompski said:


> Mendo watching some bogie shunting


Doesn't that induce nosebleeds?


----------



## Bryag (Sep 16, 2009)

Adrenaline said:


> Bryag ?



Yup, that would be Mr Handsome alright


----------



## jezamon (Sep 17, 2009)

not the best/most exciting portrait, but:






me, here: http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=12907


----------



## Darkness (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm trying to think of something to write in relation to where you havethe word HONK emblazened, but this is a family forum so i'll control myself.


----------



## jonney (Sep 17, 2009)

Darkness said:


> I'm trying to think of something to write in relation to where you havethe word HONK emblazened, but this is a family forum so i'll control myself.



My thoughts exactly


----------



## Darkness (Sep 17, 2009)

I have an interesting story about that...
This has been done by others in the world. But at a works do a couple of friends and i noticed the ample assets of a collegue. 
After a few drinks i plucked up the courage to speak to her and the best i could do was:
" I bet you £5 i can honk your boobs without you noticing"
to which she replied
"Yeah right, i bet you can't!"
So i grabbed her boobs, saying HONK HONK loudly, and handed her a crisp £5 note.
"best fiver i've ever spent."
My mates were in stitches, but needless to say she didn't find it so funny.


<I'll get my coat>


----------



## jezamon (Sep 17, 2009)

'family forum'? haha, i take it you haven't seen the other photo [which, may i add, i think is gorgeous] quoted above then?? lol 

btw, underneath the 'HONK', it says 'if you're about to run me over', lol.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 17, 2009)

Ah that's Mimble, she's allowed.


----------



## jezamon (Sep 17, 2009)

Darkness said:


> Ah that's Mimble, she's allowed.



no no, i wasn't disputing that...she's gawjuss! was just questioning your 'family forum' thing


----------



## Darkness (Sep 17, 2009)

Hehe - fair point. I think my second post on the subject of honking sort of sets the tone.


----------



## jezamon (Sep 17, 2009)

Darkness said:


> Hehe - fair point. I think my second post on the subject of honking sort of sets the tone.



lol, it did make me chuckle! not sure i'd be chuckling if it actually happened to me though, haha. i read it out to my boyfriend and he laughed as well...think it put ideas into his head, lol.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 17, 2009)

jezamon said:


> lol, it did make me chuckle! not sure i'd be chuckling if it actually happened to me though, haha. i read it out to my boyfriend and he laughed as well...think it put ideas into his head, lol.



I think i did well not to get a slap. not sure i'd get away with it again tho, most people are aware of it now!
(and i'd run out of fivers)


----------



## jezamon (Sep 17, 2009)

Darkness said:


> I think i did well not to get a slap. not sure i'd get away with it again tho, most people are aware of it now!
> (and i'd run out of fivers)



haha, i think so too!


----------



## Darkness (Sep 17, 2009)

Lol, anyway, great UE portrait nontheless. and we'll draw a discrete veil over the whole 'honk' thing


----------



## jezamon (Sep 17, 2009)

Darkness said:


> Lol, anyway, great UE portrait nontheless. and we'll draw a discrete veil over the whole 'honk' thing



aw, thanks...and lol, ok 

also, thanks for adding me as a friend, you're my first


----------



## Darkness (Sep 17, 2009)

Anytime!


----------



## tbkscott (Sep 18, 2009)

Not me, ( as i would never be seen dead wearing what he has got on lol, but one i took of my mate for his album artwork


----------



## krela (Sep 18, 2009)

Not sure where the idea this is a family forum comes from, it's really not.

I tolerate people under the age of 18, if I had a choice they wouldn't be here.


----------



## Els (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## CHEWY (Sep 22, 2009)

*A Couple Of Me Abseiling The Healey Dell Viaduct At Whitworth, Lancashire*



an old pic to show the bridge..






















​


----------



## thompski (Oct 2, 2009)

Fun times in Optimus Prime with Bungle


----------



## krela (Oct 2, 2009)

I like that last one thompski, it's very subtle.


----------



## Mr Sam (Oct 2, 2009)

climbing the un-climbable


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Oct 3, 2009)

Concrete overflow.






M


----------



## james.s (Oct 3, 2009)

>



that's a good one, looks like markeaton culvert to me


----------



## thompski (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## DaveyGTI (Oct 3, 2009)

Davey into the darkness, somewhere under Dover


----------



## Mimble (Oct 3, 2009)

jezamon said:


> no no, i wasn't disputing that...she's gawjuss! was just questioning your 'family forum' thing



Only just read that page... thankyou sweetie, you're rather lovely yourself!!!


----------



## Mr Sam (Oct 3, 2009)

james.s said:


> that's a good one, looks like markeaton culvert to me



thats because it is  pic courtosey of Nobodygirl, sure she wont mind


----------



## Mimble (Oct 4, 2009)

One from our unsuccessful trip today. Epic fail x 4, win x 1.


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 4, 2009)

Mimble said:


> One from our unsuccessful trip today. Epic fail x 4, win x 1.



An ROC Potrait, thats lovely Mimble!


----------



## Mimble (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks Shuck 
Faz likes it, cause he says it looks like a painting rather than a mirror..!


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 4, 2009)

Mimble said:


> Thanks Shuck
> Faz likes it, cause he says it looks like a painting rather than a mirror..!



It does sort of look like its a Watercolour!


----------



## jezamon (Oct 4, 2009)

Mimble said:


> Only just read that page... thankyou sweetie, you're rather lovely yourself!!!



hehehe, you're welcome! and thank you also!


----------



## james.s (Oct 4, 2009)

Mr Sam said:


> thats because it is  pic courtosey of Nobodygirl, sure she wont mind



Haha, it's made of win! Get yourself down to Flo Selecta... It's a hundred times better and near to this one 
PM me


----------



## mookster (Oct 4, 2009)

it had to be done.


----------



## kongzi (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## Dystopia (Oct 6, 2009)

Kongzi-Love that one. You could be any number of sinister characters.  Really do like to see the full moon...bright moon on a cold winter's night makes me happy. If I had the brains I'd love to do some good were beast pics of myself as if I'm howling at the moon. Yes, I know I'm weird for fancying myself as a shifter! :laugh:


----------



## thompski (Oct 9, 2009)

J3bu


----------



## Sabtr (Oct 10, 2009)

Me.


----------



## mexico75 (Oct 10, 2009)

kongzi said:


>



Amazing shot


----------



## zelliott (Oct 10, 2009)

nice old mirror at leybourne grange


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Oct 11, 2009)

A couple from Sheffield...











M


----------



## cogito (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm all over that first one Mendo!


----------



## night crawler (Oct 11, 2009)

I agree the first one is awsome


----------



## erol4130 (Oct 12, 2009)

i agree with nightcrawler and tnm. awesome picture! is that calcium deposits on the right side? and the arch in the reflection looks like a tiger-husky-bear-ferret thing with no ears  love the over active imagination


----------



## Sabtr (Oct 12, 2009)

Me pulling through through a tight squeeze affectionately known as "the coffin".


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 12, 2009)

Sausage said:


> Me pulling through through a tight squeeze affectionately known as "the coffin".



Nice one Sausage, that looks Brill!


----------



## DaveyGTI (Oct 12, 2009)

I know theres a lot of mirror shots here but unfortunately its the only way to do it alone!


----------



## cogito (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah there is, self timer


----------



## The_Revolution (Oct 13, 2009)

Not forgetting the remote control as well


----------



## ricmonkey (Oct 15, 2009)

Misterjk, thompski and j3bu

Large format draining


----------



## thompski (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## DaveyGTI (Oct 18, 2009)

cogito said:


> Yeah there is, self timer




And thanks to you I've now learnt how to use it! cheers dude!


----------



## DogRecon (Oct 18, 2009)

Bullymeister at West Park





Indy500 on Location





Indy, Kazza and Bullymeister at St Georges





The Dog at St Georges


----------



## Neosea (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice one Dog.


----------



## Midnight (Oct 22, 2009)

Me, Site, Syme, some random and Hairy






Silverstealth Me and Winchester






Site, Kingrat & Me


----------



## Tinkx (Oct 22, 2009)

They are all really good


----------



## CHEWY (Oct 23, 2009)

Me and Skin having a flashgun war somewhere under Deva 









​


----------



## theterrorwheel (Oct 23, 2009)

not really urbex, but does help for when out exploring.


----------



## thompski (Oct 25, 2009)

Myself - the works, Manchester (in 35mm)


----------



## Mimble (Oct 25, 2009)

On honeymoon at an old RAF base - this butterfly liked me


----------



## zimbob (Oct 25, 2009)

*Bax__* makes good his escape :





​


----------



## Bryag (Oct 25, 2009)

Cool action shot  Shows how tight it actually was. Well worth the effort though


----------



## zimbob (Oct 25, 2009)

*Bryag* and *Bax__* on top the Admiralty building at Invergordon :





​


----------



## cogito (Oct 26, 2009)

One from the summer:






Me and xomi3, some abandoned house... I forget where, it was just as we drove past on the way back from an explore.


----------



## foz101 (Oct 26, 2009)

zimbob said:


> *Bryag* and *Bax__* on top the Admiralty building at Invergordon​



Wow, does Bax__ still exist?!?  He bought a t-bar off me.


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 26, 2009)

me on the left djfresh third in then layz 
proper dress i even had fake tits
we was going to explore like this and to be honest wanted to get caught by security just to see there faces





why does this pic make me look huge like green giant lol


----------



## jezamon (Oct 27, 2009)

haha, you all look lovely!


----------



## Adrenaline (Oct 29, 2009)

kongzi said:


>



looks like a shot i'd do, love it!


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 29, 2009)

jezamon said:


> haha, you all look lovely!



lol thanks alot was funny dressing up in there


----------



## Mr Sam (Oct 30, 2009)

me with one of my fav toys rural exploring


----------



## thompski (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## theterrorwheel (Oct 31, 2009)

Mimble said:


> On honeymoon at an old RAF base - this butterfly liked me



damn i only attract the scabby ones!


----------



## Urban Shadow (Oct 31, 2009)

*Here's me In Caldwell's Revolutioning it up!!!!*






RAHHHHHHH!


----------



## theterrorwheel (Nov 2, 2009)

group shot of sorts from recent visit to darkies before it gets shut by local council


----------



## thompski (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## ImmortalShadow (Nov 8, 2009)

These are three of my attempts from Denbigh Asylum...










And a group shot. Left to right - me, ekp09, KingofDerby and Apopcalyptic.


----------



## chase779 (Nov 12, 2009)

Stoke Dameral High School, Plymouth


----------



## RichardB (Nov 12, 2009)

A wild eyed loner standing at the gates of oblivion


----------



## thompski (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## fezzyben (Nov 16, 2009)

thompski said:


>



why am i thinking mr bean


----------



## thompski (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't know, but here's another from recent adventures in scouseland...


----------



## SiteOne (Nov 18, 2009)

I havent posted on here in to long...so a few to keep you guys happy 




































Brisbane Darkie In australia...draining in shorts and trainers...win...


----------



## zimbob (Nov 23, 2009)

*Foz101* somewhere under Fife


----------



## Pincheck (Nov 23, 2009)

wolfism


----------



## cogito (Nov 24, 2009)

Some more from earlier this year:

xomi3 @ Gloscat






Brecon and Radnor Joint County Asylum:


----------



## TuningHouse (Nov 24, 2009)

Be3en a while since ive been on site, but im back to put a blot on Devon and Cornwalls demolished and decayed.
Me at Haldon Thatch fuel and service station





Wanting to meet up with any locals for chats and some action. Send me a PM


----------



## james.s (Nov 28, 2009)

Mine Win.


----------



## cogito (Nov 29, 2009)

total191


----------



## Artypie (Nov 30, 2009)

cogito said:


>



That looks like Jim Carrey remade The Shining


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 1, 2009)

Artypie said:


> That looks like Jim Carrey remade The Shining



LOL

Damn, I just sprayed rice krispies all over my keyboard!!!


----------



## cogito (Dec 1, 2009)

I have that effect on people.


----------



## thompski (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## mookster (Dec 9, 2009)

myself and the two Adam's on the roof of Harold Wood Maternity Hospital


----------



## pixy-lajla (Dec 9, 2009)

some great photos on here! 


sadly I`ve none like these at all...

just boring me ones....i`ll have to sort it and get in front of cam instead of being always behind..


----------



## makrin (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok, I've lost the pictures :s

Maybe later.


----------



## james.s (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## cogito (Dec 16, 2009)

Here's an old one of me from a report I had to remove due to an issue with some contractors... Ha. Lucky the proprietor was cool. Still not saying where though.






And believe it or not this was taken in a shower cubicle at Hensol Hospital! Remote flash bouncing off a white tiled wall and through the white shower curtain.


----------



## RichardB (Dec 21, 2009)

Lost, me, RJG and Celo at Lochaline. 





http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4199223265/


----------



## cogito (Dec 21, 2009)

Is it me or am I rapidly becoming the top contributor to this thread?

Merry Christmas from Harold Wood Mortuary:


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 21, 2009)

That is AWESOME!! Cogito FTW!


----------



## thompski (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## cogito (Dec 22, 2009)

John, me and Urbanity in the White Room at Battersea Power Station:


----------



## CHEWY (Dec 23, 2009)

An old one i found in my archives i haven't added 



*Sunnybank Culvert, Rossendale, Lancashire* 







​


----------



## thompski (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## 9-volt-thunder (Dec 30, 2009)

cogito said:


> John, me and Urbanity in the White Room at Battersea Power Station:



i have never seen the white room before,


----------



## Urban-Warrior (Dec 30, 2009)

Time for my contribution..

Me @ DFOB Cardiff Dairy...






edited with an 'Orton Effect' filter in CS4.

Me Total191 and 2 Friends @DFOB Cardiff Dairy...






Total191's friend decided to climb into the tank


----------



## Lhiannan Shee (Dec 31, 2009)

My boyfriend Jamie at St Peters Church:





And a rather blurry one he took of me:


----------



## thompski (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## thompski (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## Artypie (Jan 12, 2010)

Davious atop the hoist at the old Messengers site in Loughborough.


----------



## muppix (Jan 20, 2010)

*Hello World*


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jan 20, 2010)

Me on Bennerley Viaduct...





...and KingofDerby and myself in "the red thing of doom", again on Bennerley Viaduct.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 22, 2010)

Me and my misses trying out a few creepy shots at Denbigh asylum and a shot down an old train tunnel in Stoke .


----------



## cogito (Jan 23, 2010)

Quick n dirty photo from a quick n dirty explore.






xomi3 and total191


----------



## SiteOne (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## rjg_scotland (Feb 1, 2010)

muppix said:


>



Very nice lighting.


----------



## thompski (Feb 1, 2010)

Myself, in assorted drains in Yorkshire, Manchester and Derby...


----------



## DaveyGTI (Feb 1, 2010)

Debenhams roof in 'stings






me, again, Shoreham cement works, I look so misrable coz I was bent double and had cement everywhere that its unpleasant to have cement!


----------



## Conchords (Feb 1, 2010)

DaveyGTI said:


> me, again, Shoreham cement works, I look so misrable coz I was bent double and *had cement everywhere that its unpleasant to have cement!*



Is there a pleasant place to have cement?


----------



## DaveyGTI (Feb 1, 2010)

Conchords said:


> Is there a pleasant place to have cement?




between the little bits of stone in concrete!


----------



## muppix (Feb 2, 2010)

rjg_scotland said:


> Very nice lighting.



Fanks! 

Nikon D700 on-board @ -1EV TTL, SB800 camera-left @ 1/20 manual, SB900 behind tyre at 1/40 manual. No gels. There's a couple more in similar style from the same location here.

m.


----------



## muppix (Feb 2, 2010)

SiteOne said:


>



SiteOne, that is quite simply one of the best images I have seen in a long, long time, anywhere. Kudos.

m.


----------



## cogito (Feb 2, 2010)

Talk of the H word...


----------



## muppix (Feb 2, 2010)

cogito said:


> Talk of the H word...



Very nice too - would love to add my version one day! 

m.


----------



## SiteOne (Feb 4, 2010)

cheers muppix ad pm replied to...and nice photo....been at the full height yet?


----------



## mookster (Feb 4, 2010)

Here I am with some big letters


----------



## thekatt (Feb 5, 2010)

*myself at a shoot*








Andy


----------



## Evilgenius (Feb 5, 2010)

Underground dip!


----------



## skxawng (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok, first attempt at posting a pic. Me in the Cresh at WP


----------



## thompski (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Coal Cutter (Feb 7, 2010)

Been a while since I was last here, so heres a couple of recent ones... First off, myself on a landing stage at the first rise at bollihope mine:










And my good mate Sausage at Nenthead mines, getting ready to go underground, with Mine Explorer Cat saying hello:


----------



## Sabtr (Feb 7, 2010)

haha!

I had forgotten about that cat. Has that car park defrosted yet?


----------



## Coal Cutter (Feb 7, 2010)

Sausage said:


> haha!
> 
> I had forgotten about that cat. Has that car park defrosted yet?



Apparently last week when James and the ferret boy were there, it was knee deep at Nenthead still!!


----------



## cogito (Feb 7, 2010)

Because this is serious business...


----------



## The_Revolution (Feb 8, 2010)

Self portrait, underground (obviously).


----------



## Coal Cutter (Feb 8, 2010)

The_Revolution said:


> Self portrait, underground (obviously).



Cracking photo! Cant get over the size. Wish we had workings that size in our mines!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 8, 2010)

Coal Cutter said:


> Cracking photo! Cant get over the size.



I know! He must be tiny!


----------



## Lhiannan Shee (Feb 8, 2010)

Me at The Sefton Hotel today with way too much flash (it was pretty dark in there!)


----------



## NobodyGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

The_Revolution said:


> Self portrait, underground (obviously).



Rev thats awesome!!!


----------



## NobodyGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

@ Buxton, Harpur Hill.


----------



## The_Revolution (Feb 9, 2010)

Coal Cutter said:


> Cracking photo! Cant get over the size. Wish we had workings that size in our mines!





NobodyGirl said:


> Rev thats awesome!!!



Thanks, took a couple of trips before I finally nailed this shot. 



UrbanX said:


> I know! He must be tiny!


----------



## Mr Sam (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## Mr Sam (Feb 12, 2010)

flooded bunkers and leaky wellies are a bad combination


----------



## cogito (Feb 12, 2010)

BOOM tings.


----------



## thompski (Feb 13, 2010)

On the subject of bowels....


----------



## NobodyGirl (Feb 16, 2010)

Portraits taken for a friend. 
















Finally found a good friend in my class who is as insane and arty farty as me!


----------



## SiteOne (Feb 19, 2010)

they are quite cool as arty farty photos go^^ 

2 From Palais Du Justice, Brussels....


----------



## Mr Sam (Feb 20, 2010)

thanks now my rooftop looks pitiful!!!! 








MD, Mr Sam, Goldie87


----------



## thompski (Feb 22, 2010)

This thread needs more poo and subterranea


----------



## The_Revolution (Feb 23, 2010)

thompski said:


> This thread needs more poo



In that case I'm not going ask what you're doing in shot #2


----------



## thompski (Feb 23, 2010)

The_Revolution said:


> In that case I'm not going ask what you're doing in shot #2



I accidentally ate one of James's latest torch purchases, besides I like to be straight to the point... or sewer in this case. None of that fancy Armitage shanks rubbish for me


----------



## carlosthejackal (Feb 24, 2010)

*Messiah 2010*

in the chapel of st marys asylum,stannington


----------



## Gphotography (Feb 26, 2010)

Some AWESOME pix guys, I am really impressed. I think I better get a snap up myself soon.


----------



## thompski (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## mc_nebula (Feb 28, 2010)

Couple of recents...


NGTE Pyestock - http://www.mc-nebula.com/industrial/pyestock









Harold Wood - http://www.mc-nebula.com/urbex/asylums/harold_wood/









Battersea - http://www.mc-nebula.com/urbex/industrial/battersea/


----------



## Coal Cutter (Feb 28, 2010)

Very tired after seven hours strenuous climbing and crawling etc to try to locate the secret chamber...


----------



## DaveyGTI (Mar 1, 2010)

Patch and McNebula at Millenium mills






Patch, Chubs and Stewie at Battersea






Me in Connaught Tunnel


----------



## thompski (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## thompski (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## cogito (Mar 14, 2010)

Self, Brum:





But really, it's all about the candid journalism:


----------



## mookster (Mar 14, 2010)

couple from Upper Heyford yesterday


----------



## thompski (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## ThenewMendoza (Mar 14, 2010)

Derbyshire.






Bradford.

Me and Sal..






...Sal and me.






M


----------



## Sabtr (Mar 15, 2010)

Me in deep Rampgill mine up to the nuts in ice cold water.


----------



## Coal Cutter (Mar 15, 2010)

Heres another one I took of Sausage at the bottom of an ore hopper:








And me in the horse level:


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Mar 19, 2010)

Me and Bnugle.






Just Bnugle.






M


----------



## Mr Sam (Mar 19, 2010)

moi






NobodyGirl dancing in her Russian boots by the looks of it


----------



## NobodyGirl (Mar 19, 2010)

Mr Sam said:


> NobodyGirl dancing in her Russian boots by the looks of it




It was a "we love you dark continent goodnight" moment...


----------



## NobodyGirl (Mar 19, 2010)

Mr Sam rooftoppin Buxton, Harpur Hill.


----------



## Mr Sam (Mar 19, 2010)

NobodyGirl said:


> "we love you dark continent goodnight"



Wtf.... wHHere do you get off


----------



## Lhiannan Shee (Mar 21, 2010)

Me and my fiance at Traie Fogog swimming baths today:






And him and my dog Joey on the way down to the swimming baths:


----------



## chaoticreason (Mar 23, 2010)

Terrified at the prospect of my ugly mug becoming a laughing architectrual forum thread,I abstain from the horrors of being the wrong side of the camera,I was once a male model (I jest you not) but as with all good things there is an end to beauty,and a time when decay takes precedence. 
beauty shines from the shadows,not from a glowing light.
You're all gorgeous! Even when bespattered with mud..

Okay! here's me with the ex..I have my hang ups but she always felt like a fish out of water.
That is maybe the worst joke I have tried ever tried to make,(hence,it's obligitarory inclusion)being funny is made fun by funny people,not! I fear a thing I have worry myself over...?
Good lord above help me! (though belief in the great ever after has been suspended for all time!)

Oh well! After much ado about nothing,heres one for the likely suspects..


----------



## Neosea (Mar 23, 2010)

chaoticreason said:


>



Nice carp, shame about the glasses.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Mar 28, 2010)

Sal at Hickson and Welch.






SparkUK, same place.






M


----------



## thompski (Mar 28, 2010)

Repent... or something


----------



## smileysal (Mar 28, 2010)

LOL Mendo and Spark 



Mendo walking past the "ladder of doom" 



Spark


----------



## lost (Mar 28, 2010)

rjg_scotland






omg goaste


----------



## thompski (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Foxylady (Mar 28, 2010)

Lost - I love that second pic. Amazing stuff. 

Thompski - Ooh, looks like a Cornish engine house. Is that magpie Mine?


----------



## cogito (Mar 29, 2010)

total191, RAF Llandow western hangars











It's all about drive-thru 'sploring.


----------



## Mr Sam (Mar 29, 2010)

me and nobodygirl...............st cathrines fort, tenby






a little teaser from the Wales road trip


----------



## thompski (Mar 29, 2010)

At t'quarry










Let off some steam, Bennett





Bunsen


----------



## TK421 (Mar 29, 2010)

Me, taking a photograph of me, in the only unbroken mirror in RAF Driffield (apart from the one behind me doh!):


----------



## Mr Sam (Mar 30, 2010)

Mid Wales Hospital chapel

clockwise from the musician, Boothy, Losttom, MD, Mrs Boothy, NobodyGirl, Goldie87, Mr Sam


----------



## thompski (Mar 31, 2010)

Another Derby explorer, not signed up anywhere....


----------



## Walrus75 (Apr 1, 2010)

thompski said:


>




Love this picture, love the way you've caught the stars in the background... the three stars of Orions belt pointing left at Sirius, the Dogstar. Taken a month or 2 ago


----------



## Lhiannan Shee (Apr 2, 2010)

These two are me and my fiance, taken tonight at Peel Hill Slate Quarries. First night this year I've been out to photograph a location at night after work, loving these light nights


----------



## zimbob (Apr 4, 2010)

*Bryag* rooftopping Inverness after too much beer...


----------



## thompski (Apr 4, 2010)

Crappy silhouette shot from a recent mine trip with young Jim... it was rather fun, especially getting into it


----------



## thompski (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## MD (Apr 10, 2010)

here are a couple of me












enjoy


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Apr 10, 2010)

Thompski in Birmingham.






M


----------



## thompski (Apr 10, 2010)

Mendo and Sal in Birmingham...


----------



## smileysal (Apr 10, 2010)

Mendo and Thompski walking up the same culvert as the previous two posts. 



Mendo and Thompski again lol.


----------



## Lhiannan Shee (Apr 13, 2010)

My fiance at Glenfaba Mill last weekend:


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 16, 2010)

Not going to win any awards for artistic merit, but I've never seen anyone ski out of a derelict building before:


----------



## lizzibear (Apr 16, 2010)

Tedster, under t'bridge.


----------



## sqwasher (Apr 16, 2010)

Yours truly, Gotts Park Shelter, Leeds.


----------



## mexico75 (Apr 16, 2010)

Love that mate, really well lit. Your in the wrong toilet though, the wardens not going to be happy


----------



## sqwasher (Apr 17, 2010)

mexico75 said:


> Love that mate, really well lit. Your in the wrong toilet though, the wardens not going to be happy



Cheers! I was lost...honest!


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Apr 25, 2010)

Lol some shit hot pics in this thread.

Not particularly impressive, but moi in a dirty mirror @ the Medmenham water research centre


----------



## mookster (Apr 26, 2010)

There I am, standing in the corner like a loner.


----------



## NobodyGirl (May 6, 2010)

Exploring with style @ Buxton Harpur Hill


----------



## thompski (May 8, 2010)

Me... in a drain... naturally.


----------



## Goafer (May 9, 2010)

I put baby in the corner.

A picture I took of my fellow explorer recently. I'm sure he has some pictures of me that he'll post at some point. If he doesn't, I will.


----------



## Marley85 (May 12, 2010)

*ME*






last year or maybe the year before i forget.


----------



## Goafer (May 13, 2010)

Seeing as MashedFish never got round to posting them, here are a few he took of my first ever explore:











It hasn't even been a week yet and I'm already feeling nostalgic...


----------



## scrappy (May 13, 2010)

me at winstanley hall near wigan


----------



## thompski (May 15, 2010)

Recent activities


----------



## Goldie87 (May 15, 2010)

Me at Lounge disposal point


----------



## mookster (May 17, 2010)

RAF Chenies....self portrait


----------



## thompski (May 19, 2010)




----------



## cogito (May 19, 2010)

How many explorers does it take to change a florescent tube?

None, they were working already.


----------



## UrbanX (May 20, 2010)

Me getting a cool breeze somewhere under a Ukrainian Military Facility


----------



## Goafer (May 21, 2010)

A few from a recent day out to Aylesbury Odeon and Shipston Cement Works:











The picture I was taking at the time


----------



## dangerous dave (May 21, 2010)

cogito said:


> How many explorers does it take to change a florescent tube?
> 
> None, they were working already.



man i look mashed in that shot thanks cog that was not needed www.ebay.co.uk for more info


----------



## ThenewMendoza (May 21, 2010)

Safety starts where?






M


----------



## ThenewMendoza (May 23, 2010)

Me, Jimothy, Mortal Decay and Matt in Derbyshire. 






M


----------



## Dystopia (May 23, 2010)

Derbyshire? Looks more like the desert. I love it!


----------



## thompski (May 25, 2010)




----------



## Goafer (May 25, 2010)

Excelsior! 

Thanks to MashedFish for these.


----------



## zimbob (May 25, 2010)

*Bryag* in ur ROCz...






Straight after the gym tonight, hence the bare legs 
​


----------



## Lhiannan Shee (May 31, 2010)

A couple of me at Marown Old Church today:


----------



## EclipseZion (May 31, 2010)

NobodyGirl said:


> Exploring with style @ Buxton Harpur Hill



I'd work with you towards my project thats an amazing photo


----------



## stuwie (Jun 1, 2010)

Just a few from the past year or so


----------



## Mr Sam (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## NobodyGirl (Jun 4, 2010)

EclipseZion said:


> I'd work with you towards my project thats an amazing photo



What project you working on?


----------



## cogito (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## thompski (Jun 11, 2010)

A fairly good bit of draining, but as a result of recent prostitute killing, ongoing regeneration projects and traversing near live office buildings, required more stealth then a Hampshire pie factory.


----------



## Mr Sam (Jun 11, 2010)

even with a possible broken finger, climbing was a must


----------



## Mr Sam (Jun 11, 2010)

moi, goldie87, kaputnic (good to meet you) MD, waynesbitz1 and NobodyGirl had walked off in a day dream


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Jun 17, 2010)

M


----------



## thompski (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Vertex (Jun 18, 2010)

*Got lucky using a compact!*







Vertex


----------



## The Pirate (Jun 21, 2010)

I finally went back out...Here`s team derbyshire on sunday


----------



## smileysal (Jun 22, 2010)

Mendo at Oxcroft, Derbyshire.


----------



## cogito (Jun 23, 2010)

Something old, something new...


----------



## thompski (Jun 26, 2010)

Recent events in the Midlands, South and Wales


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Jul 3, 2010)

Sal in Stoke.






M


----------



## mookster (Jul 4, 2010)

Even madder hair than usual...


----------



## RichardB (Jul 8, 2010)

Sometimes you just have to take the clichéd shot...





http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4774834216/


----------



## thompski (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh hai


----------



## lizzibear (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## MD (Jul 10, 2010)

a rare shot of me and my organ....


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 10, 2010)

Matt, that's great...totally manic! 

Ooh, Lizzybear...you are going to be in sooooo much trouble!


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Jul 10, 2010)

lizzibear said:


>



Is that Shatters coming out of hibernation?

M


----------



## lizzibear (Jul 12, 2010)

Haha @ Mendo and Foxy... yeah it's Shatters, very much in need of a hair cut! I don't have to fear any retribution for a while, he's no internet access at the mo!

Anyway, here's one of me to redress the balance... although I'm not sure that he knows that I stole it!


----------



## shatters (Jul 12, 2010)

ThenewMendoza said:


> Is that Shatters coming out of hibernation?
> 
> M



I'm still here, in the middle of moving house, no landline or internet until August, grr

Phil


----------



## malloryroxx (Jul 12, 2010)

This is my very first 'photoshoot' 
More to come soon. Love ANYTHING derelict! Makes for fab pics. (Please tell me if they're too big for posting and I'll delete and re-size!)


----------



## fallstern (Jul 13, 2010)

*Selfportrait... kinda*

Hello everyone,
this is me on one of my hunts... long live long coats, really. And combat boots. Oh, and smoking.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jul 15, 2010)

Me fitting into tight spaces on Bennerley Viaduct.





And more recently, me inside T.G. Green's Pottery.


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Jul 15, 2010)

malloryroxx said:


> This is my very first 'photoshoot'
> More to come soon. Love ANYTHING derelict! Makes for fab pics. (Please tell me if they're too big for posting and I'll delete and re-size!)



Some nice stuff there, really like them.

Drain portrait


----------



## malloryroxx (Jul 15, 2010)

Thank you (not really me to give the thanks though, photographer played a big part ;o) haha) been to Nocton (hospital parts) today to do another did lots of different stuff. Drove through the production crew currently working there ''No entry without valid permit''...nobody asked us anything though....just keep driving... Will post a few when ready.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Jul 17, 2010)

Sal and Thomps in Derbyshire.











M


----------



## smileysal (Jul 18, 2010)

Mendo and GunthoMASSER 



​Mendo



Thompski



Mendo, GunthoMASSER and Thompski on the way back to the car.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jul 18, 2010)

me looking slightly sun burnt






Sitting on a turret in France...


----------



## MD (Jul 18, 2010)

The Thinker




​


----------



## the silence (Jul 18, 2010)

Me at glen royal cinema


----------



## cogito (Jul 18, 2010)

I've been quiet lately:

Zurich House





Whitchurch Hospital





London Rd





Easy as ABC





total404 experiences a total404, urbox not found





Rockin' the deco styles





We accidentally the WHOLE records


----------



## malloryroxx (Jul 18, 2010)

those are great, where/what is the deco building?
M.


----------



## TranKmasT (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## thompski (Jul 18, 2010)

Recent events.....


----------



## MD (Jul 18, 2010)

really like the 2nd one Mr T


----------



## Lhiannan Shee (Jul 18, 2010)

Me at an old derelict farm last weekend, taken by my fiancé


----------



## noodles88 (Jul 19, 2010)

Its been far too long...ive missed it here!






Wonderful abandoned power station in west yorkshire. Those cooling towers were too good!






Abandoned boys borstal..one of my favorite explores. The swimming pool was the highlight.


----------



## lost (Jul 19, 2010)

rjg_scotland and RichardB inhaling asbestos dust at St. Peter's seminary


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Jul 25, 2010)

JimothyRod in Sheffield.






Thomps not enjoying a woolen sign.






M


----------



## malloryroxx (Jul 31, 2010)

Taster of Nocton...


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 1, 2010)

Woo, that is so amazingly strange, Malloryroxx. Excellent pic...love it.


----------



## Mr Sam (Aug 1, 2010)

NobodyGirl in Sheffield


----------



## RichardB (Aug 1, 2010)

Lost slinks off after another failed attempt at parking.


----------



## lizm73 (Aug 1, 2010)

malloryroxx said:


> Taster of Nocton...



Ahhh I knew that Harvey was real


----------



## losttom (Aug 2, 2010)

Me in the Station HQ at West Raynham






Catesby tunnel







St Crispins asylum






RAF Syerstone (i think)


----------



## Derelict-UK (Aug 2, 2010)

Lancaster Brewery...


----------



## godzilla73 (Aug 2, 2010)

Careful there D-UK. Tempting as it may be to jump into a vat of bitter, I doubt that thousands of real ale drinkers would thank you....


----------



## D-Kay (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## Derelict-UK (Aug 2, 2010)

godzilla73 said:


> Careful there D-UK. Tempting as it may be to jump into a vat of bitter, I doubt that thousands of real ale drinkers would thank you....



lol, it was mega deep though, If I had tripped and fell in, I could have been there till death!!


----------



## zimbob (Aug 3, 2010)

Me, in ur wagonz 






And a coupla folk who're not on here, in ur tankz 





​


----------



## smileysal (Aug 5, 2010)

Mendo and Spark at Hardy & Hanson Brewery






Mendo


----------



## malloryroxx (Aug 7, 2010)

Another bunny , more at http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b376/mallory_roxx/Nocton July 2010/


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Aug 8, 2010)

Bean a while but I'm still alive.





Me





Gibbo


----------



## Mr Sam (Aug 8, 2010)

catchin air in ur derelict buildinzz...






dam it put it down for 1 second.....


----------



## lost (Aug 8, 2010)

Rebel!!111


----------



## NobodyGirl (Aug 8, 2010)

MD and MrSam Rooftoppin


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 8, 2010)

Is Matt dancing again?


----------



## smileysal (Aug 9, 2010)

Fairygirl in a derelict quarry 






Fairygirl and Mendo in the same quarry.





Hmmmmm, trying to drive a digger LOL





Oh. Hi. 





 Sal


----------



## Mr Sam (Aug 9, 2010)

mexico75 said:


> Is Matt dancing again?



when i saw it i said,,,,,well jesus can walk on water but onlt matt can hop on water


----------



## KooK. (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## mookster (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## KooK. (Aug 22, 2010)

Speed Racer






A much more chilled affair for Jim


----------



## Zotez (Aug 24, 2010)

Took this yesterday inside a bunker at RAF Greenham Common.


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Aug 24, 2010)

Me.


----------



## TranKmasT (Aug 24, 2010)

Me in a factory in Stourbridge.


----------



## DogRecon (Aug 24, 2010)

*Jews College, Near Oxford, Oxfordshire.*









Darn shiny surfaces.


----------



## thompski (Aug 24, 2010)

Enjoying the bingo at the former Kingsway Cinema in Birmingham





RJ taking a shot in an East Midlands foundry





Mortal Decay having a cig break below Walsall





Myself in Box Freestone Mine underneath Wiltshire


----------



## nij4829 (Aug 27, 2010)

At Glen Royal










Dodgems (kook & myself)





Railway tunnel (cpcnick & myself)


----------



## bonecollector (Aug 27, 2010)

KooK. said:


> Speed Racer



Wow! Is that you in a sinclair C5?
I love those things, shame to find one in such a bad way.


----------



## KooK. (Aug 27, 2010)

Haha, yup... if wasn't for the 4 flights of stairs, tiny AP and the razor wire, i might have tried to fix it up! Woulda been a good little exploration tool, zooming around the big mills.


----------



## KooK. (Sep 2, 2010)

jST and nij in George Barnsley & Sons (Shef)






Clerk nij just before demanding a raise.


----------



## TranKmasT (Sep 2, 2010)

KooK. said:


> jST and nij in George Barnsley & Sons (Shef)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Living_Doll (Sep 2, 2010)

In some creepy little house in a lovely rural village somewhere with some friends nearly 3 years back. I do not remember where exactly, the house has since been done up and is now inhabited.






By the way, sheep2405 - You say I am either a reporter or a student doing a project on EU. Wrong, for I work on commission and have long since finished with the education system. Think again.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Sep 4, 2010)

Sal and Amber up north.






M


----------



## CHEWY (Sep 4, 2010)

*Climbing the Singing Ringing Tree panopticon thing near Burnley* 









​


----------



## nij4829 (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## night crawler (Sep 4, 2010)

DogRecon said:


> Darn shiny surfaces.


I reconise that place.


----------



## smileysal (Sep 6, 2010)

Amber up north. 





Mendo at the same place





 Sal


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 7, 2010)

Moi, under the Ukraine again somewhere...


----------



## lizzibear (Sep 8, 2010)

Shatters and Tedster


----------



## night crawler (Sep 18, 2010)

A place many of you have been round an deven looked in the mirror


----------



## KooK. (Sep 19, 2010)

*At Thorpe Marsh*

Sorry about image quality, was more for scale.






Konck-it Down Nij signing on for duty.





Job done!


----------



## nij4829 (Sep 19, 2010)

Kook trying to run me over 





Testing the beastie


----------



## cogito (Sep 21, 2010)

A few from a recent roadtrip:

Three explorers play "dodge the angry sounding foreman"





Dickie plays "dodge the unforgiving fall onto sharp objects"





Lillesden





Sevs, in between rounds of cat of and mouse





Sevs, L2R: andrewb, me, layz, dickie21, gigi





The building site formerly known as Hellingly





Graylingwell


----------



## CHEWY (Sep 21, 2010)

In your asylum ,having a shitty







​


----------



## The Kaiser (Sep 25, 2010)

cogito said:


> A few from a recent roadtrip:
> 
> Three explorers play "dodge the angry sounding foreman"



F**king hell that guy seemed mental, he came quite close to us at one point, and he looked harder than the Sevs guy outside the fence!


----------



## TK421 (Sep 25, 2010)

Me in a truck windscreen


----------



## adam151082 (Sep 26, 2010)

some really awsome pics on here.


----------



## NobodyGirl (Sep 26, 2010)

Mr Sam posing for me! lol. On the look out for zee Germans!


----------



## KooK. (Sep 26, 2010)

nij at Rock Nook








jST at Monaghan Mushrooms





look at the size of that toadstool!


----------



## cogito (Oct 11, 2010)

A trip to the dentist for young Garystair Cholmondley-Warner






4am post-rave rooftop ladder skank. Using a beer bottle as a tripod before necking it. Reprafudging'zent.


----------



## KooK. (Oct 15, 2010)

A dream come true





Angelic me


----------



## Mad Larkin (Oct 15, 2010)

lanky bald idiot reporting as ordered!


----------



## mookster (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice Larkin now I know who to look out for on Monday

Me chilling


----------



## echo. (Oct 24, 2010)

lost said:


> I am particularly unphotogenic.



Very simple, VERY good!


----------



## echo. (Oct 24, 2010)

KooK. said:


> nij at Rock Nook
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 28, 2010)

Em_UX and UrbanX @ Uplands Mansion (George Bernard Shaw's old house)


----------



## ceejam (Oct 28, 2010)

TK421 said:


> Me in a truck windscreen



Not to sure Gavin from autoglass will be able to sort that one out.


----------



## KooK. (Oct 28, 2010)

Cheers echo, was a bit of a bugger with the light coming through the window, nij's idea, i just took the photo lol


----------



## Zotez (Nov 1, 2010)

At Fullers Earthworks


----------



## LiamWg (Nov 2, 2010)

With the same shitty mask as Zotez... Bargain 98p from Wilkinsons guys 






Lunch at RAF Greenham Common


----------



## TK421 (Nov 2, 2010)

Not an explore, but a lovely old Foden with a very polished plate......hang on, its a Foden, its a truck, it must be TK421!!


----------



## GE066 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Tripping through the Low Countries*

Tram time




Beware of Pipe Smoking Ninjaz




Leany out walls and pipeage = weirdness.


----------



## KooK. (Nov 7, 2010)

BOC Gases - jST getting ready after he smelt (and dealt) some dangerous gases...





Colourflex Dyeworks


----------



## nij4829 (Nov 7, 2010)

KooK. said:


> Cheers echo, was a bit of a bugger with the light coming through the window, nij's idea, i just took the photo lol



What can I say I wanted a ciggy lol.
Nah I just thought it was unusual to see a 'smoking area' sign now-a-days, so hey ho.

It is a great pic mate. Can you send me the original (well edited pic)


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 8, 2010)

St. Ives Chicken Farm - Self Portrait: 





Gotta love that light!

UrbanX & EM_UX





Crazy UrbanX


----------



## flava (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## swanseamale47 (Nov 9, 2010)

Time for one of me I thnk.


----------



## lilli (Nov 9, 2010)

Me ... recently


----------



## Em_Ux (Nov 10, 2010)

Me







Big thanks to UrbanX for the photo


----------



## KooK. (Nov 14, 2010)

*nij "Ouch! My plums!"*





*jST at Griffith Road Lagoon*












*
"Int milk brilliant?" | Found some glasses!*


----------



## cogito (Nov 16, 2010)

One from Patch the other day, a rare action shot of me:


----------



## KooK. (Nov 21, 2010)

*After using the emergency shower, jST's bowels became unusually quiet, he couldn't even manage a little squeaker....*






*so time for a visit to the...*


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 22, 2010)

Ditchingham Mill:

Me:





Em_UX:


----------



## Mad Larkin (Nov 22, 2010)

look at you with your nice arty shots... what you all need is some comedy


----------



## lizzibear (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## cogito (Nov 30, 2010)

A disused tower in Gotham City. Self.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 30, 2010)

...Small world, I saw that very same photo on BookFace today, posted up by your slightly better looking half! 


That is one seriously awesome shot though dude!


----------



## cogito (Dec 2, 2010)

I did an UE


----------



## muppet (Dec 3, 2010)

this is me in the bath sort of lol


----------



## MD (Dec 3, 2010)

nice ickle bath Muppet 

an old one of me


----------



## Zotez (Dec 4, 2010)

In the Courage Brewery, mask again!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## krela (Dec 4, 2010)

Derelict-UK said:


>



Love it. Very clever


----------



## mookster (Dec 4, 2010)

Me and Zotez....I moved while the camera was taking it...and I smudged Zotez's face to even things up a bit


----------



## Goafer (Dec 5, 2010)

Not technically Urbex, but the thread is titled "UE _themed_ portraits" so I figured someone might want to see it.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow Goaf, that's epic. 

*On the 12th Day of Christmas UrbanX gave to me…*

A very messy office:


----------



## cogito (Dec 13, 2010)

Only the freshest theatres...






Thanks to dicky for this one.


----------



## mookster (Dec 14, 2010)

Cheese....


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 14, 2010)

*On the 11th Day of Christmas UrbanX gave to me…*

A huge propane tank:


----------



## manof2worlds (Dec 14, 2010)

Me and Black Shuck showing all the foreign ATCs how it should be done 




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow Cogito, that's epic! 

*On the 10th Day of Christmas UrbanX gave to me…*

Concrete sewer rings:


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 16, 2010)

*On the 9th Day of Christmas UrbanX gave to me…*

A ladder to nowhere:


----------



## krela (Dec 16, 2010)

Lol... the 12 days of christmas start on christmas day... not 12 days before christmas day...


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 16, 2010)

> "Lol... the 12 days of christmas start on christmas day... not 12 days before christmas day... "



Yeah, I'd meant to put a disclaimer about that! I wont have much net access over Xmas! 

Hope you don't mind me posting on here for the next 9 days: after all, I did take a silly hat on 12 explores!


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 17, 2010)

I won't have 'net access tomorrow, so here's a couple of Xmas ones from me today:

*On the 8th Day of Christmas UrbanX gave to me…*

A derelict fireplace:






*On the 7th Day of Christmas UrbanX gave to me…*

A moody silhouette:


----------



## KooK. (Dec 17, 2010)

jST practicing safety first at St. Michael's college....mostly.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 20, 2010)

*On the 5th Day of Christmas UrbanX gave to me…*

Beau-ti-ful light…:


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 21, 2010)

*On the 4h Day of Christmas UrbanX gave to me…*

Loads of asbestos:


----------



## TranKmasT (Dec 21, 2010)

KooK. said:


> jST practicing safety first at St. Michael's college....mostly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't decide whats the scariest, that headgear or the Laura Ashley cardigan.

----------------------------------------------------------------

A couple of mine on a recent splore.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 22, 2010)

*On the 3rdDay of Christmas UrbanX gave to me…*

A nicely ruined folly:


----------



## tommo (Dec 22, 2010)

*in the minez of 'shire ​*


----------



## cogito (Dec 30, 2010)

Not in a drain:


----------



## evilnoodle (Jan 4, 2011)

ceejam at Pool Park Hospital...


----------



## cre8ted (Jan 6, 2011)

*Strange encounter in the 05.34 train.....*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cre8/3801126733/in/set-72157622745642191/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cre8/2330984645/in/set-72157622745642191/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cre8/2279999958/in/set-72157622745642191/

i hope you will find them.....enjoy.........


----------



## GrannySmiff (Jan 7, 2011)

cre8ted said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cre8/3801126733/in/set-72157622745642191/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cre8/2330984645/in/set-72157622745642191/
> 
> ...



Your scary.


----------



## cre8ted (Jan 7, 2011)

GrannySmiff said:


> Your scary.



why......?
you don't know me.....!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Goafer (Jan 15, 2011)

Mashedfish skulking in the shadows:






Mashedfish being a rogue:






Me helping myself to a wheelchair:






Chillaxing:






Family portrait:






I died (done in camera, Photoshop only used for levels, saturation and cropping):






Mashedfish is one cool mofo:


----------



## nelly (Jan 16, 2011)

Myself and Skeleton Key in the cafe at Harold Wood Hospital, we waited for over an hour but the waitress never turned up!!!







My Saturday job as a ticket girl in the Odeon Cinema, Harlow


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 16, 2011)

nelly1967 said:


> Myself and Skeleton Key in the cafe at Harold Wood Hospital, we waited for over an hour but the waitress never turned up!!!


Why am I not surprised! You probably scared her to death.


----------



## nelly (Jan 16, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Why am I not surprised! You probably scared her to death.



Hey, that's not nice, we're very good tippers!!!


----------



## RiF (Jan 16, 2011)

cre8ted said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cre8/3801126733/in/set-72157622745642191/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cre8/2330984645/in/set-72157622745642191/
> 
> ...



Love it!



[to short]


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 16, 2011)

nelly1967 said:


> Hey, that's not nice, we're very good tippers!!!



Any chance of tipping me the the winner of the3-15 at Haydock Park?


----------



## mookster (Jan 19, 2011)

Couple of pics from last night's antics


----------



## rectory-rat (Jan 19, 2011)

Tall, dark stranger in the snow.......






-RR


----------



## mookster (Jan 26, 2011)

Lookin' cool in the Ford Foundry


----------



## Mad Larkin (Jan 30, 2011)

went to the seaside today and discovered a prison at portland where i took this picture


----------



## TK421 (Feb 20, 2011)

Filey Holiday Camp railway station, and a rather lovely ERF B Series in reflection:


----------



## Curious Dragon (Feb 20, 2011)

There are some absolutely amazing shots in this thread... I love the arty ones especially.
Makes me wanna get out there so I can contribute soon.


----------



## nij4829 (Feb 20, 2011)

Me




BB, me & anon


----------



## zimbob (Mar 9, 2011)

On top of Nairns, Kirkcaldy :







*Bryag* (or his shadow) at an ammo store near Invergordon :






​


----------



## MD (Mar 9, 2011)

Me on top of GE


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice shot! loving the light trails too 

Me, in ur bunkaz:


----------



## nelly (Mar 9, 2011)

From the left.....msaunder1972, Skeleton Key, Tstranger1066 and myself


----------



## djshards (Mar 10, 2011)

Its a scene from saw lol Wheres Jicsaw?


----------



## krela (Mar 10, 2011)

nelly1967 said:


> From the left.....msaunder1972, Skeleton Key, Tstranger1066 and myself



AKA "Priority 7"


----------



## Pincheck (Mar 13, 2011)

hmltnangel







me













always exploring never resting


----------



## TK421 (Mar 13, 2011)

The mirror cracked'


----------



## jjandellis (Mar 13, 2011)

Thought I should show my face round here ....been a bit dormant for a while .... supposed to be writing an assignment now but ...my fingers slipped on the mouse and I ended up on here......


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice shots people! 
Here's a boring one of Em_UX and UrbanX


----------



## manof2worlds (Mar 15, 2011)

I couldn't resist adding some of my own.

My son and I at Lillesden:




Lillesden Girl's School, Kent, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

My daughter in a small abandoned church in Norfolk:




My Little Girl...... by manof2worlds, on Flickr

My alter-ego, the not-very-nice Mr. Brown, taken "somewhere in Norfolk"




The last thing the photographer saw...... by manof2worlds, on Flickr


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Mar 15, 2011)

Me on Dalton Tower rooftop...



Don't Jump by jessnphoto, on Flickr


----------



## MD (Mar 15, 2011)

Me




metowers by Mattdonut, on Flickr

​


----------



## Pincheck (Mar 15, 2011)

Celo having a rest 




Cuban




hmltnangel




wondering feet will travel


----------



## Derelict-UK (Mar 16, 2011)

Me & Tommo & various other explorers down in RAF Chilmark a couple of months back...


----------



## noney82 (Mar 16, 2011)

SiteOne said:


>



that is a amazing picture, how you get the colours like that


----------



## msmetalundead (Mar 17, 2011)

Me at Jacobs.


----------



## nelly (Mar 20, 2011)

L to R - Priority 7, Me, Skeleton Key and Tstranger1066
At the Marconi Factory in Chelmsford, just before we got rumbled by plod


----------



## nelly (Mar 20, 2011)

This one is Tstranger1066, Priority 7, Skelton Key and Myself at North Weald Redoubt


----------



## foz101 (Mar 22, 2011)

noney82 said:


> that is a amazing picture, how you get the colours like that



HDR by the look of it. Notice the faint aura/glow around the person in the pic, usually a good sign. If not HDR, then some other post processing technique.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 23, 2011)

UrbanX, in a stone sorter, Kettering Rail yard.
Photo by Em_UX


----------



## Vertex (Apr 2, 2011)

*The Grove Air Raid Shelter (October 2010)*

Only just got round to posting these which is appallingly slack I know. We explored the place a while back so we returned to try a few creative shots using the conditions inside the shelter.

Explored and photographed with Flame:






























Thanks for looking! Hope these are appropriate to the forum 

THE KNIFE IS PLASTIC FOR THE RECORD!


----------



## krela (Apr 2, 2011)

Not so keen on the hard man look (nothing wrong with it, just not my favourite), but the first two are really evocative Vertex.


----------



## Vertex (Apr 3, 2011)

krela said:


> Not so keen on the hard man look (nothing wrong with it, just not my favourite), but the first two are really evocative Vertex.



Thanks Krela. It's a WW2 location so we tried to keep it as in with the period as possible on the first two.


----------



## MD (Apr 3, 2011)

me on top of overstones creaky fire escape 


​


----------



## nelly (Apr 20, 2011)

A fat bloke in a mirror at RAE Thurleigh


----------



## mookster (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh hi.


----------



## KelseyRebecca98 (Apr 21, 2011)

Me sat in the asylum chair at pool park 




Dead by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr


----------



## Coal Cutter (Apr 21, 2011)

This is a pic of me (on the right) and my dad, a.k.a. High Pit Wilma on Flickr...he was a coal miner all his working life and we took him down Rampgill Lead Mine recently. His first time in a mine since he left the pit years ago and he loved it and regaled us with wonderful stories about his days as a miner


----------



## MD (Apr 21, 2011)

matt by M D Allen, on Flickr​


----------



## dobbo79 (Apr 24, 2011)

*C'Est Moi*

RAF Driffield April 2011
The "i had to do it" Mirror shot




Reflection by Dobbo79, on Flickr


----------



## spacemutt (Apr 25, 2011)

Not of me, but of my cousin and her friend who often come with me.


----------



## MD (Apr 25, 2011)

i like the last shot


----------



## Zotez (Apr 26, 2011)

dobbo79 said:


> RAF Driffield April 2011
> The "i had to do it" Mirror shot
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant.


----------



## Els (Apr 30, 2011)

Landie Man pulls a pint in some Dunstable dereliction...


----------



## Derelict-UK (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Scaramanger (Apr 30, 2011)

Not the best but here tis..


Down browns last week...


----------



## oldscrote (May 1, 2011)

Ah the old stables I see.No door left to bolt after the horse has bolted.


----------



## TK421 (May 1, 2011)

"We are the champions"






Me in a fuel cap!


----------



## MD (May 2, 2011)




----------



## mookster (May 3, 2011)

MD said:


>



I recognise that place

Not my pic, me in Pool Park.


----------



## MD (May 6, 2011)

Waiting




​


----------



## nelly (May 10, 2011)

Skeleton Key in the burnt out car at the North Weald Redoubt


----------



## nelly (May 10, 2011)

SK on a roof


----------



## nelly (May 10, 2011)

And Mr SK coming out of somewhere dark and dusty


----------



## nelly (May 10, 2011)

My daughter, Mimi Urbex in Cardington Hagers


----------



## themousepolice (May 10, 2011)

*old line*

hello everyone




100_2620 by annoyingly good, on Flickr


----------



## mookster (May 13, 2011)

Drivin' ur busez






On ur busez


----------



## RichCooper (May 13, 2011)

oh why not 




229385_2042782946605_1155280790_2408098_7949395_n by codseeker, on Flickr




226592 by codseeker, on Flickr


----------



## MD (May 14, 2011)

Mr Sam Goldie and Me





​


----------



## ImmortalShadow (May 14, 2011)

Frankenjake by jessnphoto, on Flickr

One of my friends and fellow urbexers in the projector room at Derby Kingsway Asylum.


----------



## Senga (May 17, 2011)

*..I'll join in *






Accidental find in Connecticut, USA. (Bad camera)


----------



## Senga (May 17, 2011)

dobbo79 said:


> RAF Driffield April 2011
> The "i had to do it" Mirror shot
> 
> 
> ...



Superb shot.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (May 18, 2011)

One from a trip to Derby Kingsway a while ago...




A Day In The Office by jessnphoto, on Flickr


----------



## waley_bean (May 21, 2011)

Thought I'd add mine.


----------



## skeleton key (May 22, 2011)

Nelly routing around in my shed ???? lol


----------



## muppet (May 25, 2011)

me and my boy doing a spot of boating


----------



## UrbanX (May 25, 2011)

I cant help think they're regular pebbles, and you're only an inch high...


----------



## TK421 (May 29, 2011)

Me in the toilet of a train carriage, with a camera. Oh hang on, I got into trouble the last time I did this hahaha!


----------



## dobbo79 (May 29, 2011)

Evil looking Dobbo - Taken in the mirror of an abandoned train carriage toilet....glamourous me 




Cest Moi by Dobbo79, on Flickr


----------



## dobbo79 (May 29, 2011)

TK421 said:


> Me in the toilet of a train carriage, with a camera. Oh hang on, I got into trouble the last time I did this hahaha!



Pmsl - SNAP!!!!!


----------



## jerm IX (Jun 8, 2011)

doctor patient confidentiality by jerm IX, on Flickr




jerm IX by jerm IX, on Flickr




worker's comp. by jerm IX, on Flickr


----------



## gigi (Jun 10, 2011)

*nudity*






had to be done


----------



## mookster (Jun 11, 2011)

Rooftopping ur Lallian's Mill


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 12, 2011)

FieldyM said:


> Nice pics!
> 
> Good to see some more girls posting... I for one am sick of looking at old men



Oy yoy!!! That's erm... sexist, ageist and above all, old-man-ist!


----------



## TranKmasT (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## TK421 (Jun 12, 2011)

TranKmasT, that mask is really disturbing!

A few of me, from me at Thorp Arch today:










and one of Dobbo who has the ability to shine a light from her arse, (I have done an arty farty job on it and in fairness she will probably kill me for this, but you have to die of something!)


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 12, 2011)

TK421 said:


> ...I have done an arty farty job on it and in fairness she will probably kill me for this, but you have to die of something!...


Ooooh, you are going to be in so much trouble!


----------



## gigi (Jun 12, 2011)

*A golden oldie*

Taken about a year ago in the White Room..  Censored or you may need eye bleach. My boobs have changed somewhat in a year 
If anyone cares, shot on Velvia 50 XP'ed


----------



## dobbo79 (Jun 12, 2011)

and one of Dobbo who has the ability to shine a light from her arse, (I have done an arty farty job on it and in fairness she will probably kill me for this, but you have to die of something!)






I AM GOING TO KILL YOU - GET RUNNING MONKEY BOY!!! p


----------



## dobbo79 (Jun 12, 2011)

*ROF Thorp Arch - June 2011*

A better picture of me....




ROF - Thorpe Arch, June 2011 by Dobbo79, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## gigi (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## TranKmasT (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice one gina. I like how the legs from the left look amputated.


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 22, 2011)

*Moi in a hidden pill box*

It' a prime sniper spot to take out a few of the locals


----------



## gigi (Jun 28, 2011)

*The King and Queen, and their servant*






haha, what a great trip that was


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 17, 2011)

Back at school 





Jus' Chillin'


----------



## maximus (Jul 17, 2011)

Love all the pics except the nudity ones......there really is no need for them is there?


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 17, 2011)

What a fun piccie!


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 17, 2011)

maximus said:


> Love all the pics except the nudity ones......there really is no need for them is there?



Isn't it awful! Nude ladies on the interweb? Who'd have thought? 

Considering this forum has a 90% male following, it could be a LOT worse...


----------



## maximus (Jul 18, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> Isn't it awful! Nude ladies on the interweb? Who'd have thought?
> 
> Considering this forum has a 90% male following, it could be a LOT worse...



This is a forum for urban explore not some tacky pics of wobbly bits.....just saying


----------



## krela (Jul 18, 2011)

maximus said:


> This is a forum for urban explore not some tacky pics of wobbly bits.....just saying



and this particular thread is for self-portraits nude or not... just saying.


----------



## maximus (Jul 18, 2011)

krela said:


> and this particular thread is for self-portraits nude or not... just saying.



So its ok to put nude pics on this site but not derelict cars or trains?


----------



## mookster (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow, who let the moral-police in here?

Surely there are bigger things to be worrying about than a few bare bottoms, heaven forbid you stumble across the dedicated 'page 3 shots' thread on another similar forum.....


----------



## kathyms (Jul 18, 2011)

*nudey pics*

oh wow, im luvin the girly nudey pics, keep um coming. :jiggy::yes:


----------



## Lolpeacock (Jul 18, 2011)

I agree! Let's have more of them I say. If you no like you no look!


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 18, 2011)

It's not exactly a childrens forum and I think the nudes can be tasteful and fun, they are not exactly xxx


----------



## MD (Jul 18, 2011)

maximus said:


> So its ok to put nude pics on this site but not derelict cars or trains?



Take a chill pill man 
i might post one of my old ones up


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh no....it's started...


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 2, 2011)

UrbanX's Father: "At least yoou dont go out in a stripy top with a swag bag"






"...Oh hang on"


----------



## gigi (Aug 2, 2011)

maximus said:


> This is a forum for urban explore not some tacky pics of wobbly bits.....just saying



I like my wobbly bits, thanks. It's a community for sharing our stories and reports. And as Krela said, nude or not, it's relevant to the thread. Chill out.


----------



## gigi (Aug 2, 2011)

maximus said:


> So its ok to put nude pics on this site but not derelict cars or trains?



I'm guessing it's fine if Krela has no problem with it. Perhaps instead of winging, you should post some of your own people shots.

Here is one I've been wanting to post for a while. Thanks Dixon


----------



## MD (Aug 5, 2011)

Bar by M D Allen, on Flickr​
Booooom


----------



## maximus (Aug 5, 2011)

ginasphoto said:


> Perhaps instead of winging, you should post some of your own people shots.



The word is whinging actually......meh.


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 5, 2011)

ginasphoto said:


> I'm guessing it's fine if Krela has no problem with it. Perhaps instead of winging, you should post some of your own people shots.
> 
> Here is one I've been wanting to post for a while. Thanks Dixon



I know you haven't, but that picture properly looks like you've superimposed yourself into it


----------



## dobbo79 (Aug 5, 2011)

maximus said:


> So its ok to put nude pics on this site but not derelict cars or trains?



The funny thing is, Derelict cars and trains have there own forums...in the derelict cars and trains section...this one is for SELF PORTRAITS...whether it be naked or not...credit to the people who do the naked shots...i wouldnt get my ass out for all to see. and to be fair - they aint tacky...rant over


----------



## gigi (Aug 5, 2011)

maximus said:


> The word is whinging actually......meh.



Oh wow, I spelt a word wrong!? Grow up, seriously. 



mexico75 said:


> I know you haven't, but that picture properly looks like you've superimposed yourself into it



yer hard backlit shots can do that I guess. Def not a fake, I'll remember that day for a long time :S


----------



## krela (Aug 5, 2011)

I think we all get the general idea, so can we stick to posting self-portraits in this thread rather than arguing about self-portraits now please.


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 5, 2011)

OK


----------



## Cuban B. (Aug 6, 2011)

A golden oldie with me and Dale hanging around the gents after dark


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## MD (Aug 6, 2011)

Fish heading for the Boiler house 






Me at BUSM probably my last visit


----------



## TranKmasT (Aug 7, 2011)

---------------------------------------------------------








-----------------------------------------------------------​


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 7, 2011)

TranKmasT, that is just so bizarre!  Well done.


----------



## cogito (Aug 7, 2011)

Agreed, that's damn impressive!


----------



## GE066 (Aug 7, 2011)

ginasphoto said:


> Here is one I've been wanting to post for a while. Thanks Dixon



I love the fact that, to my knowledge, you've only done one ghost station, and it's THAT one! Bitter, moi? Meh!


----------



## urbanisle (Aug 7, 2011)

*Me at the lost village blackgang isle of wight*

dis


SAM_0170 by urbanisle, on Flickrused 
former nudest camp hut... I kept my clothes on


----------



## urbanisle (Aug 7, 2011)

*Blackgang chine derelict ride*




SAM_0125 by urbanisle, on Flickr


----------



## urbanisle (Aug 7, 2011)

*Outside harcourt sands security fence*




SAM_0335 by urbanisle, on Flickr


----------



## dobbo79 (Aug 8, 2011)

*Sandsend Tunnel Aug 2011*

Me mooching in a dodgy old railway tunnel 





Sandsend Tunnel 2011 by Dobbo79, on Flickr


----------



## GE066 (Aug 11, 2011)

While the B T P were helping bust looters...I checked out some abandoned stations on the Met Line (Lordy, Marly and Swissy)


----------



## MD (Aug 11, 2011)

@ geo66 
got any more shots i love this stuff


----------



## GE066 (Aug 11, 2011)

explore this post harder


----------



## mookster (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## skeleton key (Aug 18, 2011)

Was Batmans night off so all you got was me


----------



## skeleton key (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 18, 2011)

*in your mine, fully clothed*


----------



## cogito (Aug 21, 2011)

In the same vein as ginas:






Meanwhile, deep underground somewhere outside the city:


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 21, 2011)

FFS... just liked your better half latest shoot on FB (turquoise PVC) you two just have the lighting nailed!


----------



## gigi (Aug 25, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> FFS... just liked your better half latest shoot on FB (turquoise PVC) you two just have the lighting nailed!



hehe, I swear alot when Mike comes out with shots like that!  On that particular shoot Mike and his friend Paul were doing the lighting, so I can't take all the credit


----------



## GE066 (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice creative masking of the lights on the DS shot Mr. Cogs.


----------



## imyimyimy (Aug 25, 2011)

Haven't posted any reports in a while, so heres something..


----------



## cogito (Aug 26, 2011)

Cheers amigo 

And now, in Technicolor





Sunset, Grain Fort, 1 Medway






Sunrise, Grain Fort, 1 Medway






Sunset, Somewhere


----------



## Mr Sam (Aug 31, 2011)

nelly said:


> Skeleton Key in the burnt out car at the North Weald Redoubt



if the front water rail is any good the one on ours has about had it


Mk1 fiesta Btw


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## UrbanX (Sep 2, 2011)

Black Shuck and I: 
First comment by Mrs UrbanX? 
"The Pet shop boys have let themselves go haven't they?" 






Selfy...





Nelly...


----------



## TK421 (Sep 4, 2011)

Sandsend tunnel refuge:


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 4, 2011)

...with faver beans and a nice chianti...slurp slurp slurp. 



TK421 said:


>


----------



## gingrove (Sep 4, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> ...with faver beans and a nice chianti...slurp slurp slurp.



LOL Brilliant!:biglaugh:


----------



## TK421 (Sep 5, 2011)

You got it Foxylady!! Great comment hehehehe!


----------



## dobbo79 (Sep 18, 2011)

pmsl @ foxy 
genius lol xxx think i need to post the other pic i have of tk...thats even funnier lol


----------



## dobbo79 (Sep 18, 2011)

*Sandsend Tunnel 2011*

Its not me but its my partner in crime and my other half lol

TK421 doing his Terminator Impression (look at his eyes lol)





Sandsend Tunnel 2011 by Dobbo79, on Flickr


----------



## furstyferret81 (Sep 18, 2011)

At the Regal in Kingston





DSC02186 by furstyferret81, on Flickr


----------



## cogito (Sep 19, 2011)

Obligatory tourist shot


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 19, 2011)

I've seen that shot hundreds of times, but it never gets old. That is simply awesome Cogito! 

Arse. Arse Arse.


----------



## Em_Ux (Sep 21, 2011)

Good description UrbanX!






UrbanX and myself.


----------



## MD (Sep 21, 2011)

Mattdonut by M D Allen, on Flickr

me in the ruins of BUSM


----------



## skeleton key (Sep 21, 2011)

*Ghost walking*


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 30, 2011)

My exploring Partner, patients in the Asylums 2009 still there if you ask me 




Like the song "up on the ROOf" from 12 months ago Time fly's




still game pair Don't ask who is Jack or Victor 




decided to get the blue rinse done,left me rollers at home .....Bugger


----------



## Madaxe (Sep 30, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> Nelly...


^You taking a picture of nelly taking a picture...^

Taking another step back...

Me taking a picture of you taking a picture of nelly taking a picture...






Me taking a picture of a picture you have taken of nelly taking a picture...





:week:
__________________________________________________________________





UrbanX, Nelly, Me, Skeleton Key





Em_UX, UrbanX, Me





Thanks for taking this one UX


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 30, 2011)

Madaxe said:


> Me taking a picture of a picture you have taken of nelly taking a picture...


 Love those.


----------



## PaulPowers (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Pincheck (Oct 4, 2011)

me




Celo




Celo Cuban and htmlnangel




Htmln and Boss 




Cuban


----------



## mookster (Oct 12, 2011)

Self shot, De La Rue






Lets play a quick game of spot the explorer


----------



## phill.d (Oct 12, 2011)

Mirror mirror by phill.d, on Flickr

I thought I'd add this one to brighten up that dreadful clocking on time 
If it's not suitable then please feel free to delete no worries!


----------



## PaulPowers (Oct 12, 2011)

got to say Phil, not what I expected you to look like


----------



## phill.d (Oct 12, 2011)

PaulPowers said:


> got to say Phil, not what I expected you to look like



My secret is out ha ha


----------



## night crawler (Oct 12, 2011)

Phill is a man of many faces but I do like that one and the other 17 I saw on Flickr.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Oct 14, 2011)

Not supposed to be photographing the runway, photographing the runway, on the runway shot...







Photographing Ze burnt out Nova Shot...







A Photo with the caretaker of Expo 2000 in Hannover!


----------



## PROSNIPER (Oct 23, 2011)

Federal Mogul Camshafts Ltd






*PROSNIPER*​


----------



## nelly (Oct 30, 2011)

Tommo and UrbanX on a very eventful day trip to sunny Harlow.


Click on the Pano and it magically grows bigger before your very eyes


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey Nelly, Tracy wants to know if the same click and grow will work for anything else?


----------



## nelly (Oct 30, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> Hey Nelly, Tracy wants to know if the same click and grow will work for anything else?



Ah mate, if you're at the stage where your willing to try and click on it to make it grow thenn I'd give up 

My sympathies to Tracy


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 30, 2011)

Very true...


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 30, 2011)

That's wicked Nelly! I knew if that worked it would be epic!


----------



## possessed (Oct 30, 2011)

*Thought it was time I contributed...*

Here's a few of me, face blurred out to protect my identity, not that I have anything to hide 
Forest Mills, Nottingham, December 2010





Forest Mills on an earlier visit:





On the Odeon roof with a friend:





Standing by the lift of the GNR warehouses in Nottingham:





Me in the British Waterways buildings, Nottingham:


----------



## MD (Oct 30, 2011)

_MG_2499 by M D Allen, on Flickr


----------



## skeleton key (Oct 30, 2011)

*A room with a veiw*









SK


----------



## Munchh (Oct 30, 2011)

That's an absolute animal of a photograph SK. .............. WIN!


----------



## MD (Oct 30, 2011)

what he said 

id be pleased as f**k if id have taken that !!


----------



## krela (Oct 30, 2011)

Thirded!


----------



## PROSNIPER (Oct 30, 2011)

skeleton key said:


> SK



AMAZING PIC !!!


----------



## sYnc_below (Oct 31, 2011)

MD said:


> _MG_2499 by M D Allen, on Flickr



Loving the Troy Paiva esq stuff on your Flickr Matt


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 31, 2011)

skeleton key said:


> SK



#Comic Book Guy Voice# "Best Urbex photo ever"


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 19, 2011)

Oil Storage Facility under Kent: 
20 Sec.
ISO 200. 
f7.1
10mm

It was lit with a powerful torch light painting the room, as well as 2 pops of flash in from of me.


----------



## phill.d (Nov 28, 2011)

Hold your hand out you naughty boy! by phill.d, on Flickr

Thought I'd try an Alfred Hitchcock type cameo for this shot, I'm the one in the chair b.t.w lol


----------



## cogito (Nov 28, 2011)

Casual attire for a typical night of UE.


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## ThenewMendoza (Dec 3, 2011)

For the first time in a long, long time, I accidentally explored.






M


----------



## PaulPowers (Dec 4, 2011)

ThenewMendoza said:


> For the first time in a long, long time, I accidentally explored.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YAY Prime 

More of this type of thing


----------



## phill.d (Dec 4, 2011)

No Escape by phill.d, on Flickr


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 4, 2011)

ThenewMendoza said:


> ...I accidentally explored...


That's the trouble with this 'ere urbexing, it creeps up on you just when you think you're over it!!!


----------



## MD (Dec 4, 2011)

Im not really




sex pest  by M D Allen, on Flickr


​


----------



## The Cat Crept In (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Pincheck (Dec 5, 2011)

Seasonal bah Humbug 




yes those are chimneys, No i won't be going down them its about 100ft down


----------



## cogito (Dec 5, 2011)

From earlier in the year


----------



## PaulPowers (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## MD (Dec 5, 2011)

thats good PP really subtle 
excellent


----------



## tank2020 (Dec 5, 2011)

Master t2020


----------



## shakey (Dec 5, 2011)

This one always gets giggles 

Shakey


----------



## mookster (Dec 12, 2011)

My exploring buddy lurking in a doorway near the exit of GKN...





....the large windowless holes aren't it.


----------



## MD (Jan 8, 2012)

boilerpipe by M D Allen, on Flickr

travels with my splooring pipe


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 13, 2012)

*Cage Girls...*

NinjaKitten an a nutcase...


----------



## mookster (Jan 16, 2012)

From a local fail site yesterday (still sealed!)


----------



## jools (Jan 16, 2012)

That's me at the back ,,,,,,,,,


----------



## a_little_feisty (Jan 16, 2012)

Yesterday at St Edmunds . . . myself and Ladyhayles


----------



## phill.d (Jan 18, 2012)

Beam me up! by phill.d, on Flickr


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 20, 2012)

*Nice to see ya...*

Looning around in Denbigh last summer

[


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 20, 2012)

you find wolfism in the strangest of places


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 20, 2012)

ginasphoto said:


> haha, what a great trip that was



Ha ha great one guys.... nude at Bessie Manor......


----------



## mookster (Jan 27, 2012)

Mosaic Madness


----------



## Derelict-UK (Feb 4, 2012)

Not actually exploring the building, but it was the end of a fook load of pictures of it (star trails etc) and it was trucking freezing so this was my last shot...


----------



## MD (Feb 4, 2012)

cool shot mate


----------



## MD (Feb 4, 2012)

the pipe smoking explorer... by M D Allen, on Flickr


----------



## nelly (Feb 11, 2012)

Havn't looked in here for ages, here's one I took of SK ate Pyestock


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 11, 2012)

Caffeine Injection


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 11, 2012)

Tomb Raiding at Buxton Lime Firms


----------



## mookster (Feb 12, 2012)

This was a bloody awkward one to take...


----------



## nelly (Feb 16, 2012)

My recent explore to Lilliput


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 17, 2012)

F**k me, Babestation's rough these days.


----------



## nelly (Feb 17, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> F**k me, Babestation's rough these days.



You bugger, that made me Lol, would you pay a few quid a minute to chat to me while I lay on here then Li


----------



## Trees (Feb 17, 2012)

Figure this is probably as good a way to introduce myself as any...


----------



## John_D (Feb 17, 2012)

Trees said:


> Figure this is probably as good a way to introduce myself as any...


All I can say is 'watch out for sharps'


----------



## Trees (Feb 17, 2012)

Let's put it this way... My shoes weren't far away


----------



## John_D (Feb 17, 2012)

Trees said:


> Let's put it this way... My shoes weren't far away


Wasn't just your feet I was concerned for


----------



## Trees (Feb 17, 2012)

Damn... And I thought it was pigeons flying around!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice sleeve  

Hi, I'm Li, and I'm an explorer:


----------



## PaulPowers (Feb 20, 2012)

Descending into one of the most dangerous mines I know 






Not naming the mine because it's only a matter of time before someone dies in this one


----------



## mookster (Feb 26, 2012)

Video coming soon, hopefully


----------



## Landsker (Feb 26, 2012)

Me in Abernant Tunnel


----------



## cogito (Feb 27, 2012)

I always take photos like this, I should put them together as some kind of series really.


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 27, 2012)

cogito said:


> I always take photos like this, I should put them together as some kind of series really.



Wow what an amazing image


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 27, 2012)

Wondering wether to scare the chavs in building or not haha


----------



## nelly (Feb 28, 2012)

It took six months of saving his pocket money, but UrbanX was well pleased with his new flash gun!!!


----------



## nelly (Feb 28, 2012)

Hmm!!! 3CWT, it should hold me, but do I take the risk?


----------



## nelly (Feb 28, 2012)

I may have maxed out my credit card at Hydroponics 'R' Us, but I know that sometime soon, I will be Mr Big in the Silver Haze world


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 28, 2012)

Ha ha nice one, it's me who hangs round in bushes near speed cameras scaring motorists! 
Will try and dig some out from the weekend, have some crackers!


----------



## tank2020 (Feb 29, 2012)

So many great portraits, Nice


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 29, 2012)

cogito said:


> I always take photos like this, I should put them together as some kind of series really.



Wow... just BL**DY wow!!!


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 29, 2012)

Time to introduce Tonto methinx!






...avec moi!






...and kindly refrain from making comments pertinent to what is written upon the wall next to me!


----------



## mookster (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## UrbanX (Feb 29, 2012)

Nelly and the worlds most pimped Canon 550D 





Meeeee!


----------



## dobbo79 (Mar 6, 2012)

"Hello up there"
taken at BOCM Barlby - March 2012





Is there anyone up there?? by Dobbo79, on Flickr


----------



## TK421 (Mar 6, 2012)

Entitled "feck me its peshing down out there"


----------



## MD (Mar 6, 2012)

Sheffield 2012





mr explorer  by M D Allen, on Flickr
​


----------



## nelly (Mar 6, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Nelly and the worlds most pimped Canon 550D



Oi!!! Iz you dissin my camera??


----------



## nelly (Mar 6, 2012)

Father Nelly preaching from the Book of Urbex, I also do confessions if you have anything you want to get off your chest!!! - Feel free to PM them to me if they're really sick and twisted!!!


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 6, 2012)

I think Nelly has finally lost it...
Nice looking location dude! 

Blimey they make the benches high in Bedford!


----------



## PaulPowers (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## UrbanX (Mar 6, 2012)

Saw that on the FB group, that's my fave one you posted! 
Love the bit of reflection at the bottom too


----------



## phill.d (Mar 7, 2012)

Lets get out of here! by phill.d, on Flickr

Not looking suspicious making a quick escape from Bradford City Centre!


----------



## MD (Mar 7, 2012)

thats an old one phil 
a rave from the grave 
a blast from the past 
etc etc 
lol


----------



## phill.d (Mar 7, 2012)

MD said:


> thats an old one phil
> a rave from the grave
> a blast from the past
> etc etc
> lol


Yeah I keep coming across these oldies when they get a comment on flickr, I forget about them otherwise lol


----------



## MD (Mar 11, 2012)

its me in a tunnel 



maffoo by M D Allen, on Flickr


----------



## TimeIsTheEnemy (Mar 22, 2012)

Something on the floor.

taken from my report on 
[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?p=217654#post217654[/ame]


----------



## TranKmasT (Mar 23, 2012)

MD said:


> its me in a tunnel
> 
> 
> 
> maffoo by M D Allen, on Flickr



That's a corker!


----------



## nelly (Mar 26, 2012)

Okay!! I'm not going to f*** about inhaling that helium anymore!!!


----------



## nelly (Mar 26, 2012)

101 uses for a shiny bin lid!!!


----------



## mookster (Mar 28, 2012)

A bit of a tight spot....


----------



## fluffy5518 (Mar 28, 2012)

mookster said:


> A bit of a tight spot....


 Well, that rules me out.................................. !!!


----------



## TimeIsTheEnemy (Mar 28, 2012)

mookster said:


> A bit of a tight spot....



By far my least favourite method of entry, big up for managing to get through though (if you did hah)


----------



## mookster (Mar 28, 2012)

TimeIsTheEnemy said:


> By far my least favourite method of entry, big up for managing to get through though (if you did hah)



Yeah I did, with a rock embedding itself in my back in the process


----------



## PaulPowers (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## gingrove (Mar 28, 2012)

nelly said:


> Okay!! I'm not going to f*** about inhaling that helium anymore!!!



Classic! I love it.


----------



## Dark Descent (Mar 29, 2012)

*Me x 3*

Not exactly urbex but its a ROC post that i am doing up in Plymouth.



DSCF1551 by dansnaith, on Flickr


----------



## Lusker (Mar 31, 2012)

At the abandoned morgue


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 31, 2012)

Lusker said:


> At the abandoned morgue



WOW, I bet you get some funny looks walking around looking like that  Great Photograph!


----------



## Lusker (Apr 1, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> WOW, I bet you get some funny looks walking around looking like that  Great Photograph!




 Got all the gear stuffed in my bag, imagine the guard dropping by


----------



## Lusker (Apr 1, 2012)

Rooftoppin Copenhagen


----------



## mookster (Apr 8, 2012)

Tonight Matthew, I'm going to be a dead body.


----------



## wherever i may roam (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## MD (Apr 8, 2012)

notice anything strange ?





A sink with no taps  by M D Allen, on Flickr


----------



## krela (Apr 8, 2012)

MD said:


> notice anything strange ?



Apart from you? 

Detergent Sanitizer is a bit strange. I wonder if they do a detergent sanitizer remover cleaner?


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 9, 2012)

C'mon Pripyat United!


----------



## Pincheck (Apr 9, 2012)

My exploring friends 




Disco dancing in the control room




Ghostly Irishmanlost


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 9, 2012)

Must say guys and gals, this thread is brilliant!! Had to go through every page!

Some of my contributions.




D.I.Y as F**k by dajoolzcat, on Flickr




Creature of BLF (lol) by dajoolzcat, on Flickr




IMG_0582-2 by dajoolzcat, on Flickr




Welcome...... to my tunnel by dajoolzcat, on Flickr




Sorry, I haven't hoovered yet...fancy a brew?? by dajoolzcat, on Flickr




Clarity on Canvas (Urban Art Tramp) by dajoolzcat, on Flickr






Hope that's work as it my first piccie post!


----------



## PaulPowers (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## mookster (Apr 10, 2012)

It's for you.......(Flubs answers the phone)


----------



## krela (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes it's me in a derelict building, taken today. Don't all die of shock.




Man in the mirror. by krela, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 10, 2012)

Bloody hell! Bout time! 
Nice camera BTW


----------



## TranKmasT (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## PaulPowers (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## UrbanX (Apr 18, 2012)

Always love Pauls selfies! 

Cinema:





School:





Having a bright idea...





Love it.


----------



## cogito (Apr 18, 2012)

Les Aventures de Tintin


----------



## nelly (Apr 23, 2012)

UrbanX and a cock!!!

UrbanX is the one sitting on the floor!!!

 You know I love you fella xxxx


----------



## nelly (Apr 23, 2012)

Moi in a loft type thingy!!!


----------



## imyimyimy (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## PaulPowers (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## mersonwhoopie (Apr 25, 2012)

this is 'Southpaw' on here, although I think he may of signed up and not done much since!




Shadow by flaresnslippers, on Flickr


----------



## imyimyimy (Apr 26, 2012)

at the pottery it was nice and wet..


----------



## Pincheck (Apr 27, 2012)

Reflecting on fun times, Cheerio




Htmlnanagel overlooks the turbine hall for perhaps the last time


----------



## samiileigh (Apr 29, 2012)

Just because I love Harperbury


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 29, 2012)

This is me ha ha ha 




raf west raynham 051 by urban phantom, on Flickr


----------



## cogito (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## UrbanX (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh FFS, why do I always have to follow Cogito! 

Amazing shots dude, just inspirational composition.


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 5, 2012)

Me at Severalls...


----------



## TranKmasT (May 5, 2012)

Lichfield Maltings.


----------



## samiileigh (May 5, 2012)

omj624p said:


> Me at Severalls...



Dashing  
Some amazing photography right there!


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 8, 2012)




----------



## UrbanX (May 8, 2012)

Sweeet! Loving that Urbex-SW

Only in UE can you meet your mates from an exit like this, and it's completely normal:


----------



## imyimyimy (May 8, 2012)




----------



## MD (May 9, 2012)

maffoo by M D Allen, on Flickr


----------



## snap_happy (May 10, 2012)

Nothing exiting but this was taken by a photography freind in Old Warden Railway tunnel (4 visits to here in 2 months now)


----------



## Pincheck (May 15, 2012)

My exploring partner htmlnangel








visitors 




shadow man





to buckieboy


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 17, 2012)

Exploring a derelict field!


----------



## UrbanX (May 17, 2012)

I like that SW!


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 17, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> I like that SW!



Thanks dude!


----------



## nelly (May 20, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> Exploring a derelict field!



Respect!!! Well done for getting out there!!!


----------



## nelly (May 20, 2012)

Sevs!!!!

From L-R

Mimi (My beautiful daughter), Me!!!, Skeleton Key, Trog and Peaches


----------



## nelly (May 30, 2012)

One day Son, all of this will be yours!!!






_______________________________________________


The Three Amigos




​


----------



## PaulPowers (May 30, 2012)

Cracking pics Nelly but it looks like you have just let go of SK's hand


----------



## nelly (May 30, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> Cracking pics Nelly but it looks like you have just let go of SK's hand



Its funny you noticed that Paul, I have my IR shutter release in that hand and the battery went very low last night, I was pointing it backwards and frantically pressing the button till it fired, when I edited this shot I even had to shop out the red LED on the remote where I was digging it so hard


----------



## PaulPowers (May 31, 2012)

the shot Nelly and SK didn't want you to see


----------



## skeleton key (May 31, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> the shot Nelly and SK didn't want you to see
> 
> Back door entry my dear Paul guarenteed


----------



## PaulPowers (May 31, 2012)

brokeback urbex


----------



## cogito (Jun 1, 2012)

Now seems as good a time as any...


----------



## skeleton key (Jun 1, 2012)

cogito Now seems as good a time as any...

Indeed  Quality


----------



## STOCK_tm (Jun 1, 2012)

Here's mine...


----------



## skeleton key (Jun 2, 2012)

*Shame*

In a London borough achieves,sits 16th century books, turn of the century records & maps.
Even when council was made aware they had left all this behind they have done nothing to retrieve & save these Historical items in the past few months.






Even the local papers when made aware in our attempt to shame them into doing something didn’t even respond.
Post to follow = ( Shame on them & don’t call us irresponsible


SK 
​


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 2, 2012)

skeleton key said:


> In a London borough achieves,sits 16th century books, turn of the century records & maps.
> Even when council was made aware they had left all this behind they have done nothing to retrieve & save these Historical items in the past few months.
> 
> 
> ...



An amazing pic there mate but how shocking! A massive part of history there and the Council are not even bothered about ensuring it's collected and saved...

Look forward to the thread!


----------



## MD (Jun 13, 2012)

me and goldie by M D Allen, on Flickr



and little old me 



maff by M D Allen, on Flickr


----------



## imyimyimy (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## cogito (Jun 13, 2012)

Meanwhile, in Germany






Edit: and Belgium:


----------



## whodareswins (Jun 19, 2012)

cogito said:


> Now seems as good a time as any...



This is incredible! Just the kind of shots I'd like to be getting. Great location too, is this Burlington?


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 20, 2012)

Get ready and stop dicking around.






Me and me . ​


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 20, 2012)

HaHa thats really grand, make sure you bring that get up on the Southern Comfort Splore Tour , renamed cos its not all essex ya see see


----------



## HorZa (Jun 20, 2012)

I seem to like being underground


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 20, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> HaHa thats really grand, make sure you bring that get up on the Southern Comfort Splore Tour , renamed cos its not all essex ya see see



I see sea hope its sunny i got my ball stranglers for a quick dip .


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 26, 2012)

The UrbanX producton of Swan lake was not a hit:














UE-OMJ, Priority 7, UrbanX, Headflux.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 27, 2012)

*Dukes of Hazards*

Sshhh... and I "somewhere"......


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 27, 2012)

Great pic! This place really is turning out to be the "Hotspot" for the area!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 28, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> Great pic! This place really is turning out to be the "Hotspot" for the area!



Cheers, I think it was April and May when we were there had to go back to show Sshhh... , When Luckypaints and I first went we were a tad p***ssed off with all the stickers on the walls and the wood detail , we pulled one off put they take large flakes off paint with em ...ggrrr....St Saviours just aroud the corner makes for some pretty nice foto opportunities too.


----------



## Silent Hill (Jun 28, 2012)

^^ Excellent shot mate


----------



## kehumff (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## aquanuke (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## TranKmasT (Jul 2, 2012)

​


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 4, 2012)

Help me!!!, have you ever inadvertantly scared the blazes out of anyone with that on , looks intense but brill haha


----------



## TranKmasT (Jul 4, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> Help me!!!, have you ever inadvertantly scared the blazes out of anyone with that on , looks intense but brill haha



Just myself and a couple of nuns.


----------



## Bones out (Jul 5, 2012)

Pensive in Pye.....


----------



## cogito (Jul 5, 2012)

Couple more old ones:


----------



## TK421 (Jul 5, 2012)

Me, camera, toilet, Wistow mine, result:





I either have dust in me hair or feck me I'm growing a malin streak.....

BOCM:





More BOCM:


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 7, 2012)

*Moochin round binswood school*


----------



## shakey (Jul 7, 2012)

What can I say? I like editing 




I'm also a bit of a railway nut 





Shakey


----------



## a_little_feisty (Jul 7, 2012)

Cell 3, Pyestock


----------



## Priority 7 (Jul 7, 2012)

Very nice, love the lighting


----------



## lilli (Jul 7, 2012)

KingRat is in the "former Yugoslavian" tunnelz


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 8, 2012)

Oi that pose is copyright!  
Good to see you two tearing up Eastern Europe, hopefully see ya in a tamer european city in Septembrer  

Wandering the corridors of my old fave, sevs, just at sunrise:


----------



## chubs (Jul 10, 2012)

me in ST martins at doverr


----------



## HorZa (Jul 13, 2012)

All of my self-portrait shots seem to be from dark abandoned tunnels for some reason.

Here is my latest from one of Glasgow's many underground rail tunnels:


----------



## strider8173 (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## Pincheck (Jul 14, 2012)

exploring partners


----------



## Bones out (Jul 15, 2012)

Cwmorthin slate mine








As you do........​


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 19, 2012)

*Getting ready for the Wales Summer Splore Tour : 2 days to go!*

Arsing about in Winstanley Hall the other day another tour guide day haha was great fun and good to meet another fellow 'bexer'


----------



## Bones out (Jul 19, 2012)

^^^^^^^............^^^^^^

Thats very disturbing but rather good fella! :yes:


----------



## Floox (Jul 27, 2012)

Not derelict I'm afraid - It's a rooftop though so still UE


----------



## Bones out (Jul 27, 2012)

Nothing below for about 90 feet I guess.

As you do......


----------



## Beaver (Jul 30, 2012)

Time for a sit down by AllmarkPhotography, on Flickr




The Arch Way BW Edit by AllmarkPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 5, 2012)

In ur Manor housez:



















UrbanX & Covert Urbex


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 5, 2012)

​


----------



## KingLewis92 (Aug 5, 2012)

Me with long hair


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 5, 2012)

Top stuff _Luckypants_ in the black heart of potters haha


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 5, 2012)

There be the gas man


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## UrbanX (Aug 5, 2012)

That's epic Paul! Just wow.


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 5, 2012)

Cheers, I'm still figuring out the PP side


----------



## MD (Aug 5, 2012)

copyright by M D Allen, on Flickr


----------



## cogito (Aug 7, 2012)

Got hoppers?


----------



## OsFa.nl (Aug 8, 2012)

Hmmm....

The typical "Been there... done that" shots....
















Together with friend(s)

















And trust me... these are the "normal" once... the sh.t we made :S.... white-jacked-with-long-sleeves over here please!!!!!


----------



## MD (Aug 13, 2012)

gas mask by M D Allen, on Flickr 

i got bored while cutting the grass and jumped on the gassmask bandwagon lol​


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 13, 2012)

Not my pic just a pic taken of me






Taken by Fudge I think


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 20, 2012)

*Hello*






​


----------



## Bones out (Aug 20, 2012)

Lucky Pants said:


> ​


^^^^^ didnt expect a shot like that from Sevs, brilliant mate! ^^^^^


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 26, 2012)

MD said:


> i got bored while cutting the grass and jumped on the gassmask bandwagon lol​



Gasmask? Just take a deep breath.







I did .​


----------



## darbians (Aug 27, 2012)

This is quite an old one, but I not took one for a while. Are tunnels acceptable on here?


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 27, 2012)

darbians said:


> This is quite an old one, but I not took one for a while. Are tunnels acceptable on here?
> 
> 
> 
> spot light by darbians, on Flickr



For pics like this I hope so


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 27, 2012)

darbians said:


> Are tunnels acceptable on here?



They sure are and what a great shot!


----------



## darbians (Aug 27, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> For pics like this I hope so





Urbex-SW said:


> They sure are and what a great shot!



Thanks. I walked miles to purposely take the shot. I never thought of doing it on my first visit.
I will have to post some of my tunnel collection!


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 28, 2012)

walk into the light


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Bones out (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## The Archivist (Aug 28, 2012)

Nothing too out of the ordinary here...




An abandoned mushroom farm. 





Federal Mogul Weyburn Works, Surrey. It still worked, just about, but I'm a terrible pianist and half the notes went 'clunk'


----------



## TK421 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## a_little_feisty (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## KaraWilliams (Sep 3, 2012)

I look fat but here you go, its me.


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 4, 2012)

The latest piks are ace guys ...meanwhile at the defunct house of Yesterdays and dissapointed that the grand piano is in a pitchblack, no chance of images cellar, I go for a trolley shot


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 6, 2012)

Congregation let us prey ...


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Sep 7, 2012)

cogito said:


> Got hoppers?



This one looks like some crazy optical illusion! Brilliant stuff


----------



## cogito (Sep 7, 2012)

Jimba said:


> This one looks like some crazy optical illusion! Brilliant stuff



Now that you mention it, it does look a little M.C. Escher


----------



## cogito (Sep 17, 2012)

This place needs no introduction


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey PP ,High Peaks is a nice place as is Derbyshire in general, the views from Taxal Lodge are awesome aint they?


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 19, 2012)

Ah well here i go trying to subdue my fear of heights...


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 19, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> Hey PP ,High Peaks is a nice place as is Derbyshire in general, the views from Taxal Lodge are awesome aint they?



the views from the top of Taxel are stunning


----------



## UEP-Wales (Sep 19, 2012)

cogito said:


> This place needs no introduction



No idea where this place is but bloody hell that is awesome! The size of the thing is crazy!


----------



## krela (Sep 20, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> No idea where this place is but bloody hell that is awesome! The size of the thing is crazy!



Dude where have you been?? It's cathedral cavern in Box mine nr Bath.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 20, 2012)

When was that taken?
It looks really different now - piled high with rubble, almost to the top of that 'arch' at the back:


----------



## krela (Sep 20, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> When was that taken?
> It looks really different now - piled high with rubble, almost to the top of that 'arch' at the back:



I suspect the perspective is confusing you, I believe Cogitos photo was taken FROM the pile of rubble looking back. I could of course, be completely wrong though.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Sep 20, 2012)

krela said:


> Dude where have you been?? It's cathedral cavern in Box mine nr Bath.



Think I've been hiding under a rock...or not in this case lol!

Cheers for that too, not been underground yet but this looks very nice!


----------



## cogito (Sep 20, 2012)

krela said:


> I suspect the perspective is confusing you, I believe Cogitos photo was taken FROM the pile of rubble looking back. I could of course, be completely wrong though.



You sir, are correct.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 20, 2012)

Ahhhaaaa!


----------



## krela (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh good, I do occasionally know what I'm talking about. 

It's funny because your angle is the more interesting angle if you have the lens to do it, but no-one ever gets that far haha. Hat off to you sir, it's an excellent shot.


----------



## cogito (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you! Yeah it's a bit precarious walking up that slope at the back, plus when you get back there it actually splits into two levels... One that goes up to another hole to the surface like the one in the top of Cathedral (although its covered over) and then the lower level is down through a small crack that you gotta be careful not to fall down while perched shooting!

While I was there I reshot the "classic" angle too as I wasn't happy with the one I got from my previous visit. Really happy with the detail and dynamic range from my new camera:


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## tank2020 (Sep 23, 2012)

The picture is nearly completely black and you can still see my double chin FFS!


----------



## MD (Sep 23, 2012)

parp parp​


----------



## constantined (Sep 23, 2012)

Are You Being Served by constantinedd, on Flickr

Hard at it today! Are you being served?

C


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 23, 2012)

I'll be staying off the derbyshire rooftops for a while as I've attracted some attention for the local constabulary


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 24, 2012)

good one, them coppers will need their night vsions for you haha


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 24, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> good one, them coppers will need their night vsions for you haha



I'm going to keep quiet on the derbyshire rooftops for a bit


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 27, 2012)

*Relaxing after a hard days exploring*


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 28, 2012)

haha ace, the famous RAF croft bather


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Pincheck (Oct 1, 2012)

shadowy people out there 








Mr wolf wants to stay sober


----------



## Mars Lander (Oct 3, 2012)

Our Welsh tour finished at Baron Hill , Anglesey


----------



## birdinanaviary (Oct 6, 2012)

me just ninja-ing about


----------



## night crawler (Oct 12, 2012)

Just for kerla, he came up to me on one of the old Urbex sites today at Fairmile


----------



## TranKmasT (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## ImmortalShadow (Oct 23, 2012)

"Hello? HELLO?! HELLOOOOOOOOO!!!!!"....




"Hello!" by jessnphoto, on Flickr

..."Oooops, sorry! Wrong number!"




Wrong Number by jessnphoto, on Flickr


----------



## cogito (Oct 23, 2012)

Creepin' up on PDM, 2010.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 26, 2012)

From a recent trip to Pool Parc...


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 26, 2012)

Love them mate!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 26, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Love them mate!



Cheers mate  I got home and realised that I shot nothing but self portraits on my second trip so thought it would be fitting to pop a couple up here!


----------



## MD (Oct 26, 2012)

maffoo by M D Allen, on Flickr


----------



## perjury saint (Oct 27, 2012)

*Welsh splore tour...*


----------



## krela (Oct 27, 2012)

Self-Portrait by krela, on Flickr


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Oct 27, 2012)

Taking a bath/shower, urbex-stylee 




Self-portrait II by jessnphoto, on Flickr


----------



## tank2020 (Oct 28, 2012)

My Fellow explorer!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Oct 28, 2012)

me coming out of the bowels of the earth in Poland...


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 28, 2012)

Mr Wolf


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 6, 2012)

Couple of festive selfies from last night!


----------



## chapmand (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## skankypants (Nov 11, 2012)

*Mansfield General*


----------



## mortaldecay (Nov 12, 2012)

Some bridge in Scotland...


----------



## mrtoby (Nov 12, 2012)

You would have more chance winning the lottery than getting a photo of me but my mate does a bit of modelling and I drag her into strange places to do so...here are are a few HDR shots from saturday morning. Im amazed she stayed so still for the 7 frames to shoot...


----------



## mrtoby (Nov 12, 2012)

words fail me...


----------



## mrtoby (Nov 12, 2012)

name and shame...


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 12, 2012)

mrtoby said:


> name and shame...



It would be unfair for me to name and shame as we were discussing this on facebook


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Nov 12, 2012)

Annoys me that I'm not standing perfectly in the middle!




Back To The Wall by jessnphoto, on Flickr


----------



## peroxidetim (Nov 15, 2012)

Me in Centre de Commerce (CDC), overseas 2012




peroxidetim @ CDC by peroxidetim, on Flickr


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 15, 2012)

He didn't realise it had closed....bwaaaa

Arsing about in Whittingham Asylum a few days back 





​


----------



## bonecollector (Nov 15, 2012)

alone in the wiltshire underground


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 19, 2012)

Priority 7: 
Very good at organising explores...

Very bad at organising the correct number of beds for his fellow explorers.... 






Note: Headflux is so confident, he's even sorted his roll up for after...


----------



## Nobody. (Nov 20, 2012)

I wonder where his hands are?


----------



## Bones out (Nov 20, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Priority 7:
> Very good at organising explores...
> 
> Very bad at organising the correct number of beds for his fellow explorers....
> ...



O sweet Jesus and mother of Mary!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 20, 2012)

Nobody. said:


> I wonder where his hands are?



I'm more worried about what Priority 7 was doing to put a smile on their faces!


----------



## night crawler (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm worried


----------



## Pen15 (Nov 23, 2012)

night crawler said:


> I'm worried



Your Worried!!!!

I think we all are Night Crawler. 

Its the angle and where the hand is. I am now metally scarred ARrrrrrrghhhh !


----------



## perjury saint (Nov 23, 2012)

*Healings Mill*


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 23, 2012)

Even more worrying is the fact you set the camera up at the end of the bed to film it!


----------



## perjury saint (Nov 23, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> Even more worrying is the fact you set the camera up at the end of the bed to film it!



*Lets hope we NEVER get to see the rest of the pictures!! *


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 24, 2012)

perjury saint said:


> *Lets hope we NEVER get to see the rest of the pictures!! *



Available on betamax , out on monday haha


----------



## mrtoby (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## UrbanX (Nov 24, 2012)

Priority 7 & UrbanX Hiding from Security...


----------



## TranKmasT (Nov 24, 2012)

mrtoby said:


> .


Snap!

------------


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 24, 2012)

Jimba said:


> "Hello? HELLO?! HELLOOOOOOOOO!!!!!"....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This did make me giggle, great stuff


----------



## nelly (Nov 25, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Priority 7:
> Very good at organising explores...
> 
> Very bad at organising the correct number of beds for his fellow explorers....
> ...



WTF!!! I am never sploring with you again Mr X!!!


----------



## darbians (Nov 25, 2012)

A selfie from cell 1



In the cell by darbians, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 30, 2012)

Headflux:





Me & Headflux - Calais Crown Court:


----------



## wherever i may roam (Dec 2, 2012)

TCCI & WIMR SHEFFIELD


----------



## Silent Hill (Dec 3, 2012)

mrtoby said:


>



Awesome vintage fireplace.... Love it


----------



## cogito (Dec 7, 2012)

Dirty handheld candid from St. Barbara's Day.







And no, that's not a light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## jammy (Dec 11, 2012)

*Its me!*

Only using a compact camera and no tri pod or owt yet...


----------



## night crawler (Dec 11, 2012)

Scary picture time :wconfused:


----------



## MD (Dec 12, 2012)

a couple of old ones from me 



sploorers by M D Allen, on Flickr
Goldie and `mr Sam

me at deva



Deva by M D Allen, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 12, 2012)

That top one is class mate!


----------



## PaulPowers (Dec 13, 2012)

I'll post a report this evening


----------



## cogito (Dec 18, 2012)

Urban spelunking


----------



## Silent Hill (Dec 28, 2012)

I think I was under there a little too long


----------



## Lucky Pants (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Silent Hill (Dec 30, 2012)

^^ Love that mate


----------



## wherever i may roam (Dec 30, 2012)

Evoque


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 31, 2012)

Well I wasnt sure until I forgot to take the tripods into this dark asylum, poor Steve2109 had to go back to the car to get them


----------



## Landsker (Jan 6, 2013)

In a long forgotten mine that im currently digging through a collapse


----------



## cogito (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 9, 2013)

That looks pretty epic


----------



## cogito (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks! It was just an after-pub special on the way home.

But speaking of epic...


----------



## MrDan (Jan 9, 2013)

In the Masonic School for Boys


----------



## jammy (Jan 9, 2013)

A very recent one..sorry about the white bits...


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 9, 2013)

cogito said:


> Thanks! It was just an after-pub special on the way home.
> 
> But speaking of epic...



Death defying pose, epic. But I just don't know how you do what you do with light.


----------



## cogito (Jan 9, 2013)

That was probably the hardest place I've ever photographed. The lights are just so insanely powerful and pointing straight at every point of the bridge so avoiding lens flare is almost impossible.

Almost.


----------



## MCrosbie (Jan 10, 2013)

One from me..




Untitled by Martin Crosbie, on Flickr


----------



## SlimJim (Jan 11, 2013)

Atop coastal defence, Newhaven, East Sussex.






I dragged my girlfriend out...on our anniversary...in the pouring rain, to find a deep shelter entrance! Luckily she's a diamond lady and enjoyed the whole 3 hours we were out scratching around ruins and getting blown to pieces by the wind.


----------



## cogito (Jan 12, 2013)

Would you believe this is the first time I've actually taken a photo in a drain with a DSLR? I usually take it but never bother shooting, only time I've shot in a drain before was with a compact camera and pop-up flash.


----------



## sYnc_below (Jan 12, 2013)

cogito said:


> Would you believe this is the first time I've actually taken a photo in a drain with a DSLR? I usually take it but never bother shooting, only time I've shot in a drain before was with a compact camera and pop-up flash.



Very tidy...is that The Westbourne?


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 12, 2013)

cogito said:


> Would you believe this is the first time I've actually taken a photo in a drain with a DSLR? I usually take it but never bother shooting, only time I've shot in a drain before was with a compact camera and pop-up flash.



Quality of the highest order


----------



## cogito (Jan 12, 2013)

tocsin_bang said:


> Very tidy...is that The Westbourne?



Sure is 



Silent Hill said:


> Quality of the highest order



Thanks!


----------



## PaulPowers (Jan 13, 2013)

for the mother loving win !


----------



## wherever i may roam (Jan 13, 2013)




----------

